# Appel aux musiciens de Mac G !



## maousse (21 Avril 2002)

Je viens replacer ici l'unique et dernière uvre que Barry White a réalisée sous mon nom (dixit Le Gognol).


C'est par ici, c'est fait avec le micro interne d'un ibook 2001 et Amadeus II.
(Ben ouais, il n'a plus trop de thunes en ce moment Barry!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Je viens replacer ici l'unique et dernière uvre que Barry White a réalisée sous mon nom (dixit Le Gognol).


C'est par ici*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouarf, on ne s'en lasse pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon Thebig, tu fais péter l'Karma un peu là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Avril 2002)

Je reposte le lien vers mon si-site perso.
Le Gognol, je peux commenter chaque démo (Matos, pour ki, pour koi etc) if you want.

 C'est par là

Chemin :
Sommaire &gt; Musique &gt; Cliquez "ICI" dans le texte.


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2002)

'

Suite au "léger" désastre, je relance ce sujet désormais disparu. Ce serait bien que ceux qui avaient mis en ligne une petite production personnelle remettent le lien pour y accéder et quelques explications pour savoir "comment c'est fait". Et bien sûr l'appel reste lancé pour tous les autres musiciens du forum, le but étant de donner des envies et des idées à ceux qui n'osent pas se lancer ou ne savent pas quel outil utiliser pour faire un peu de bruit avec leur Mac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Musiques plus ou moins finie ou expérimentale, bidouillages sonores divers, choses géniales ou ridicules, toutes petites ou énormes productions, tout est accepté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Simplement pensez à détailler un peu matériel et soft (sur Mac bien sûr) utilisés.

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:
*Le Gognol, je peux commenter chaque démo (Matos, pour ki, pour koi etc) if you want.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu en as le temps et l'envie, avec grand plaisir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Juillet 2002)

'

Je ressors ce sujet, dont je rappelle le but : se faire plaisir et faire plaisir en partageant ses propres créations, et déclencher des envies créatives chez ceux qui ont du mal à se lancer ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2002)

Heeee, excellente initiative! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bon, alors je me lance, j'ai balancé quelques unes de mes "oeuvres" (holalalaaa) sur Vitaminic. Je fais de la musique juste comme çà, comme hobby. Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus.

http://stage.vitaminic.fr/phootek2

Certaines des musiques ont été créées à l'aide de Reason 1.0 (je test actuellement la version 2.0 qui est un réel bonheur!). D'autres, à l'aide d'un Triton (Korg) magnifique bête que j'ai revendu car je l'utilisais très peu... autrement, ACID PRO 3.0 sur PC (oui oui, vous avez bien lu...)

J'aime un peu tous les styles musicaux, tout, sauf le commercial. Je tâte un peu du Trip-Hop et de l'electronique, enfin, pour ceux qui aiment hein... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Alors voilà, soyez indulgents avec mes musiques, vos commentaires sont les bienvenus OF COURSE! (Positifs surtout...)

Ha, et allez voir mon site mentionné plus bas (toujours en construction, mais cela risque de changer bientôt)

Merci les aminches!


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cyril_:</font><hr />*Bon, alors je me lance, j'ai balancé quelques unes de mes "oeuvres" (holalalaaa) sur Vitaminic. Je fais de la musique juste comme çà, comme hobby. Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus.

http://stage.vitaminic.fr/phootek2*<hr /></blockquote>

Wahooo ! Excellent ! J'aime vraiment beaucoup ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif



			
				Cyril_ a dit:
			
		

> *Ha, et allez voir mon site mentionné plus bas (toujours en construction, mais cela risque de changer bientôt)*



J'vous jure que je le fais pas exprès mais j'aime beaucoup ce bout de site, même si y'a quasiment rien. Et j'ai adopté depuis longtemps les 2 fonds d'écran qui sont très chouettes ! C'est toi qui les a fait ?

'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2002)

Hehe, merci pour l'appréciation! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Pour ce qui est de mon site ainsi que mes "Wallpaper", oui, ils sont de moi. Je bidouille le tout avec Vector Effects, Bryce, Photoshop et Illustrator. Et à présent, je suis en train d'ajouter des photos prises à l'aide de mon Dimage 7i... Bon, alors je profite de l'occase pour un petit coup de pub (je suis un peu hors-sujet désolé, mais heuuu, je ne peux y résister, je le ferai plus, promis!)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

D'autres images de ma composition:
Ici 

Et d'autres "Wallpaper"
Essence  of Nature
45 Min V2.0 

Voilà, c'est tout pour le moment, mais ne nous éloignons pas du sujet, retournons aur la musique... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Merci!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## beyond (23 Juillet 2002)

je n'ai qu'un mot a dire, genialagreablesurprenantzencooldu bon travail, en bref, ca fait plaisir d'entendre ce genre de musique, qui est une veritable source d'inspiration pour moi, car je n'arrive pas encore a obtenir un resultat aussi bien, mais je percevere tout les jours, et ta musique est un bon encouragement (je vais me trouver reason, tu m'as donne envie), j'espere que tu continueras longtemps a faire ce genre de musique...
peace, beyond /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2002)

Ayé Beyond, merci pour tes encouragements. He oui, pour créer de la musique, pas besoin d'être un Dieu du solfège, mais juste un peu de jugeotte et de l'oreille. Et Reason est un excellent outil très puissant pour commencer dans la musique électronique! Et avec la version 2.0, les possibilités sont infinies!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et pour mes musiques, oui, je continue dans ce style car c'est le seul qui me plaise vraiment, ce mélange d'électro et de Trip-hop... Et comme je ne peux pas blairer le commercial, je ne risque pas de changer de si tôt! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Si tu as déjà des musiques, n'hésite pas à en faire profiter les autres, vu que ce forum est ouvert aux musiciens "Maceux!" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

See ya!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## beyond (24 Juillet 2002)

j'ai teste reason, mais il va falloir que je me plonge dans la doc a fond, car pour l'instant, c'est pas ca, [...Message édité...] j'ai juste essayer la version demo pour l'instant...pour ce qui est de mes creations, hum...disons que rien n'est vraiment abouti (du moins pour moi) tu vois le genre, il manque toujours un petit quelque chose, ou c'est pas assez bien pour que je puisse en etre fier...mais je percevere, et bientot, boum c'est promis, y aura du nouveau, a ce propos, pour la zic j'utilise melody assistant, tu connais?
bien sur, ca n'a rien a voir avec reason, mais c'est quand meme sympa...
see you...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Flix (7 Août 2002)

Ben voila on a "enfin" fini notre "uvre", toute les bidouilles sonores sont faites avec "Sound Studio" (www.felttip.com), matos, heu, ben pas gran chose, un iMac G3 600 Mhz, une guitare X-Cort (c ca qu'est marquer dessus),  un ampli, un micro.......voila ce que ca donne


héhéhéhéhé


avis aux amateurs... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* Ben voila on a "enfin" fini notre "uvre", toute les bidouilles sonores sont faites avec "Sound Studio" (www.felttip.com), matos, heu, ben pas gran chose, un iMac G3 600 Mhz, une guitare X-Cort (c ca qu'est marquer dessus),  un ampli, un micro.......voila ce que ca donne


héhéhéhéhé


avis aux amateurs... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne dirais qu'une chose :"le monde manque de conscience politique."
Merci pour ce rappel. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* Ben voila on a "enfin" fini notre "uvre", toute les bidouilles sonores sont faites avec "Sound Studio" (www.felttip.com), matos, heu, ben pas gran chose, un iMac G3 600 Mhz, une guitare X-Cort (c ca qu'est marquer dessus),  un ampli, un micro.......voila ce que ca donne

héhéhéhéhé*<hr /></blockquote>

Il est hallucinant votre morceau !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif J'ai pas tout compris comment c'était fait mais je me suis bien marré ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Y'a pas mal de samples j'ai l'impression non ?

'+


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2002)

ah mince, je me suis fait avoir, j'ai lu le titre et j'ai cru que quelqu'un était mort (genre Line Renaud), j'aurais envoyé un mail à pizzicato five !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Flix (18 Août 2002)

Hahahaha, tu peu pas savoir comment on s'est marrer a le faire !!!
Pour les samples y'en a que deux, la batterie ca vien d'un morceau de la BO de "Full Monty" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sinon les cymballes c le debut de "Clint Eastwood" Gorillaz

la guitare c du réelle !!!

Voila...inutile de preciser que ce morceau est totalement ironique, le Hard Death Heavy Black Metal n'etant pas notre muzik préférée...
 (mais nous respectons tout a fait ce style)


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />*Pour les samples y'en a que deux, la batterie ca vien d'un morceau de la BO de "Full Monty" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sinon les cymballes c le debut de "Clint Eastwood" Gorillaz

la guitare c du réelle !!!*<hr /></blockquote>

Et le public c'est un vrai peut être ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+


----------



## Flix (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />*
Et le public c'est un vrai peut être ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *<hr /></blockquote>

Si je dit tout ca perd de son charme !!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Août 2002)

'

En collaboration avec  Muludovski, je vous informe que mon tour est arrivé de vous proposer une petite production personnelle. Ce sera en ligne  ici dès que c'est prêt... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## Flix (25 Août 2002)

Enfin un peu d'animation, nous on travaille sur une version "Gros Peura"...a suivre donc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2002)

'

Et voilà, le deuxième évènemement de la journée après la sortie de Jaguar : ma première vrai production musicale ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Téléchargeable sur le site (mouarfmouarfmouarf !) de gognolCommunication ! La chanson s'appelle Mad World, c'est une reprise de Tears for Fears. La version originale est assez rythmée dans le bon vieux style New wave des années 80, et c'est Muludovski qui a eu envie de chanter une version soft, inspirée d'une reprise trouvée dans la BO du film Donnie Darko. Et c'est la première fois qu'il chante comme ça "devant tout le monde" le bougre, et il a un bien bel organe je trouve ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Quant à moi j'ai fais l'arrangement avec Digital Performer : d'abord une pauvre guitare acoustique qui sonne mal jouée mal par moi, puis des synthés virtuels (que des versions démos gratuites et légales de Plugsound (nappes) + Sample tank (piano), et pas mal d'effets (plugins) de DP, de montage (dans la voix surtout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif, et la guitare aussi), d'égalisations, etc. La voix de Mulud a été enregistrée avec un SM 58, branché sur une petite mixette puis directement dans l'entrée son d'origine de mon PowerMac (la guitare aussi du coup).

Voilà, on espère que ça vous plaira, n'hésitez pas à donner vos impressions ici ou en privé (à moi ou Mulud). Nous on est bien contents en tout cas ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+


----------



## Flix (25 Août 2002)

Héhéhéhé, mais dite moi vous etes de vrai pros les mec !!

Non serieux ca sonne bien dans l'ensemble, du bon boulot.
Les accent de synthés sont vraiment ringuard des fois (J'adore la rigardise !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ).
Sinon point de vu durée, ca vous a pris combien de temps, parce que c vraiment bien ficelé comme truc ?


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2002)

Flix a dit:
			
		

> * Héhéhéhé, mais dite moi vous etes de vrai pros les mec !!  *



On est pas des pros mais j'ai essayé de faire en sorte que ça s'approche le plus possible d'un résultat "pro", avec mes petits moyens humains, grâce aux quelques connaissances que j'ai en ce qui concerne l'enregistrement, le mixage, etc. Ta remarque fait très plaisir en tout cas ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif



			
				Flix a dit:
			
		

> * Les accent de synthés sont vraiment ringuard des fois (J'adore la rigardise !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ).  *



Tu veux dire qu'on en fait plus des comme ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif J'ai du écouter trop de Jean-Michel Jarre quand j'étais jeune, ça doit ressortir ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Bon j'ai voulu faire bien planant donc j'ai essayé de prendre des nappes bien aériennes. Ce qui explique aussi la reverb assez marquée. C'est vrai que ça sonne pas très moderne mais on trouvait que ça collait bien à l'esprit de la chanson ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif



			
				Flix a dit:
			
		

> * Sinon point de vu durée, ca vous a pris combien de temps, parce que c vraiment bien ficelé comme truc ? *



L'enregistrement de la voix s'est fait très vite, alors que Mulud' n'avait jamais fait ça. Il m'a épaté par son "instinctivité" : très vite suffisamment juste, en place, et avec une émotion palpable dans la voix. L'arrangement (programmation MIDI des instrus virtuels) a été assez vite fait aussi, par dessus la piste de guitare enregistrée en premier. Ce qui m'a pris du temps, parce que je suis lent d'une part et que je ne m'y suis pas mis intensivement et régulièrement d'autre part c'est le montage (un peu la guitare et pas mal la voix) et le mixage surtout, j'y ai passé quelques nuits, à chipoter sur des détails ou soudain faire un réglage bourrin... Le mixage est réellement quelque chose de très complexe et déconcertant à faire. Le résultat est ici loin d'être parfait, mais j'en suis content par rapport au peu d'expérience que j'ai et aux moyens à ma disposition pour le travailler (un simple casque + chaine Hifi). J'ai fait pas mal d'écoutes ensuite sur des supports variés (hauts parleurs pourris ou enceintes de studio) et il passe correctement à peu près partout donc c'est cool ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

'+


----------



## maousse (25 Août 2002)

Salut Le Gognol ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

C'est impressionant, vraiment de très bonne qualité...En plus, je crois en avoir fait le premier remix ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Je ne sais pas comment je m'y suis pris, mais la lecture du morceau s'est lancée à la fois dans itunes et quicktime...avec un décalage ! Et bien, je l'ai pas remarqué tout de suite, la version canon est vachement bien aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (j'ai eu la chance de tomber dans le bon tempo...)

Beau boulot ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2002)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * c'est Muludovski qui a eu envie de chanter une version soft, inspirée d'une reprise trouvée dans la BO du film Donnie Darko. Et c'est la première fois qu'il chante comme ça "devant tout le monde" le bougre, et il a un bien bel organe je trouve ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *



-&gt; mes hommages à Yoyo !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

sympa les gars, effectivement je n'aurais pas attendu ça de mon petit Mouloud it ji suis tris agriablimint surpris !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
parce que tout simplement je ne savais pas qu'il chantoit.
Pour toi mon 'gnol, je reconnais bien là ton gout pour les antiquités musicales /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais à ta sauce, ça marche bien !

bon les gars, m'oubliez pas pour les photos inside the jaquette, je laisse la couv' à l'un de nos amis graphistes (Djibibitrimilli ou 'taneplanezewaf). /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Flix (25 Août 2002)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai du écouter trop de Jean-Michel Jarre quand j'étais jeune, ça doit ressortir !*



A non ! mais faut pas faire ca, c'est pas possible ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Dans le genre ringard avec des son pourri c'est vraiment le king ! ( et va zy que je te met des lasers tout partout !!)



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai fait pas mal d'écoutes ensuite sur des supports variés (hauts parleurs pourris ou enceintes de studio) et il passe correctement à peu près partout donc c'est cool !*



*LE* truc qu'on a pas fait !
Faut des enceinte avec une super bande passante, sinon ca sature tou de suite avec notre merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (exemple sur un iMac ca passe pas )

Et le CD il sort quan ? Ca ce vend ce genre de truc je suis sur !


----------



## Muludovski (26 Août 2002)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ...


----------



## beyond (28 Août 2002)

salut le gognol, pour le petit morceau...y a rien a dire, c'est clean, soigne, bref, compliments.
mais un detail m'agace: comment fais tu pour coller un morceau de musique comme ca sur une page web, en dl?
tout le monde peut le faire?
si c'est le cas, j'aimerai beaucoup vous faire ecouter un petit morceau de mon cru perso...tu peux me dire (en faisant simple, je suis plutot lent a comprendre) comment on fait?
merci d'avance et a bientot, peace


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> *En plus, je crois en avoir fait le premier remix ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Je ne sais pas comment je m'y suis pris, mais la lecture du morceau s'est lancée à la fois dans itunes et quicktime...avec un décalage ! Et bien, je l'ai pas remarqué tout de suite, la version canon est vachement bien aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (j'ai eu la chance de tomber dans le bon tempo...)*



/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif J'espère que tu l'as réécouté sans ton effet quand même, c'est pas mal non plus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

À ce propos n'hésitez pas à l'écouter au casque (ou bien assis au milieu des enceintes), vu que le mix est un peu "spatial"... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*sympa les gars, effectivement je n'aurais pas attendu ça de mon petit Mouloud it ji suis tris agriablimint surpris !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
parce que tout simplement je ne savais pas qu'il chantoit.*<hr /></blockquote>

Je le sais pas depuis longtemps non plus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> * Pour toi mon 'gnol, je reconnais bien là ton gout pour les antiquités musicales /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *



Mais keskidi lui ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif D'où qu'tu sors ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> *bon les gars, m'oubliez pas pour les photos inside the jaquette, je laisse la couv' à l'un de nos amis graphistes (Djibibitrimilli ou 'taneplanezewaf). /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



On en est pas là mais on y pensera ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />*
A non ! mais faut pas faire ca, c'est pas possible ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Dans le genre ringard avec des son pourri c'est vraiment le king ! ( et va zy que je te met des lasers tout partout !!)  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'asssume parfaitement ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif J'adorais ses concerts quand j'étais chti (pas chtimi Alèm... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ). Et puis si tu écoutes certains albums des débuts tu te rends compte qu'il a apporté pas mal de choses à la musique électronique. Par contre j'aurais préféré que le morceau ne fasse pas penser à lui particulièrement... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* LE truc qu'on a pas fait !
Faut des enceinte avec une super bande passante, sinon ca sature tou de suite avec notre merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (exemple sur un iMac ca passe pas )  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça c'est parce qu'au départ c'est un peu ce qui me motive, travailler le son, n'étant pas franchement un bon musicien je me concentre plus là dessus et j'ai envie de le faire bien ! J'ai quelques très modestes compétences dans le domaine, j'essaye de les utiliser au mieux et surtout d'apprendre et me perfectionnner.

Merci à tous en tout cas pour vos encouragements ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Regardez comme il est tout rouge le Mulud' ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bon maintenant j'attends les suivants pour arrêter de faire mon autopromo ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par beyond:</font><hr />* comment fais tu pour coller un morceau de musique comme ca sur une page web, en dl?
tout le monde peut le faire? *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est beaucoup plus facile à faire que de mixer un morceau ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Si tu as un iDisk c'est très simple. Tu glisses ton fichier (MP3 a priori) dans le dossier Music et tu nous envoies le lien qui sera http://homepage.mac.com/tonlogin/.Music/chanson.mp3 (la majuscule et le point sont importants)

Tu peux aussi créer une page Web avec .Mac où le lien avec ce fichier sera direct (c'est assez facile à faire). Ou encore mettre le ficheir dans le répertoire Public de ton iDisk et activer simplement lea page File sharing.

Autre méthode : tu utilises l'espace en ligne que ton provider internet t'accorde de façon quasi systématique. Tu mets le fichier en ligne sur ton compte avec un client FTP quelconque en suivant les intructions de ton provider (qui te validera l'activation de ton espace web et te fournira l'adresse du serveur) puis tu n'as plus qu'à nous donner le lien (par exemple pour mon MP3 c'est http://gognolcommunication.online.fr/Muzik/madWorld.mp3 , car j'ai créé un dosier Musik sur mon compte gognolcommunication, puis j'ai mis le fichier dedans). Tu peux t'amuser comme moi à faire une page d'accueil mais c'est pas obligatoire du tout (la mienne est totalement pourrie, faite avec le composer de Mozilla).

Si j'ai pas été clair tu le dis hein ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif N'hésite pas à consulter l'aide fournie en principe par ton provider internet, à propos des pages persos.

'+


----------



## beyond (30 Août 2002)

salut le gognol...
hum...idisk????
si tu m'explique ce qu'est le idisk, je le ferais volontier, car ca a l'air facile.
a bientot


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par beyond:</font><hr />* hum...idisk????
si tu m'explique ce qu'est le idisk, je le ferais volontier, car ca a l'air facile. *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça fait partie de l'ex offre gratuite iTools, devenus .Mac et désormais payante. Tu peux t'inscrire ici pour essayer, c'est gratuit jusqu'au 30 septembre. Je te renvoie aux autres rubriques du forums à propos du passage du gratuit au payant (discussions houleuses) et pour exposer tes problèmes éventuels pour t'inscrire et l'utiliser ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Mais globalement c'est très simple et tu devrais t'en sortir (dommage toutefois que ce service soit en anglais).

'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />*Voilà, on espère que ça vous plaira, n'hésitez pas à donner vos impressions ici ou en privé (à moi ou Mulud). Nous on est bien contents en tout cas ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+    *<hr /></blockquote>
Moi, j'aime bien. Minimaliste et poétique à souhait. La voix est parfaite, bravo Mulud  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  Je reconnais aussi que la base est déjà bonne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  Sinon, Le Gognol, moi aussi j'ai bcp écouté Jean-Michel Jarre à ses débuts. Je dit bien à ses débuts en 1976 (Oxygène : une référence!), après c'est une autre histoire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Encore bravo !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## beyond (3 Septembre 2002)

arf arf, la bonne blague signee apple, je reconnais bien l'esprit commercial d'une societe qui veut a tout prix faire evoluer sa clientele, et surtout faire maigrir le compte en banque de ladite clientele...je pensais que c'etait une rumeur, l'histoire qui dit que apple fait le forcing pour pousser les macusers a abandonner classic...mais non, ce n'est que la sinistre verite.
quand je pense que je n'aimais pas la politique de microsoft (pour ie par exemple) mais je me rends compte qui en sont tous au meme niveau de connerie, j'irai meme jusqu'a dire que c'est une veritable competition a celui qui sera le plus nul...et je me demande, a ce rythme la, si on ne va pas voir apparaitre un jour un systeme nomme win/os 15, ou plus rien ne sera accessible (pref et compagnie) et ou le moindre probleme deviendra une galere insurmontable,soluble uniquement par les techniciens de chez microapplesoft...
AAAAAARRRGGGGGGGHHHHH...
certes, je me rends compte que mon message doit etre legerement incomprehensible, mais il fallait que ca sorte, je m'explique:
idisk serait formidable, meme juste en version d'essai, mais rien ne change au royaume du fric, et j'ai eu la regrettable surprise de constater que si je ne tourne pas sous osx, ce n'est meme pas la peine d'essayer, car si j'ai bien compris...il faut telecharger une petite appli nommee idisk utility qui ne tourne que sous x...quelle mentalite de merde, alors si vous etes comble par classic, habitue a classic, avec tous vos log sous classic, faites vous une raison...
please, le gognol, dis moi que je me trompe, dis moi que tu tourne sous classic et que c'est compatible...
ou au pire, donne moi une solution qui me permet de me passer de idisk, parce que la, j'ai plus le gout, de preference simple, la solution...
peace (j'y crois encore) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Septembre 2002)

'

Beyond ton message est hors sujet donc je précise qu'il vaut mieux éviter ce genre de polémique ici ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Au sujet de iDisk il marche sous OS 9, lentement, mais il marche ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Donc pas "d'arnaque" de ce coté là... Pour les solutions alternatives c'est à voir avec ton provider internet, qui t'offre quasi systématiquement un espace gratuit...

'+


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2002)

Bon voilà ma dernière oeuvre .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Si avec ça, j'aurais pas pu gagner à la star academy, je me coupe une .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 Le sujet est un peu mort, si avec ça on le relance pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Novembre 2002)

C'est toi qui chante et tout et tout ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* C'est toi qui chante et tout et tout ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

vi même quand c'est un peu faux, c'est lui aussi (il a une doublure lumière mais le type est muet !! )  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2002)

Tu veux la version de répétition ou c'est encore plus faux ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2002)

_Lhéroïsme est la seule façon de devenir célèbre quand on na pas de talent._ 

C'est pour ça que je me soumets aux foudres de tous sur ce forum /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* Bon voilà ma dernière oeuvre .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Si avec ça, j'aurais pas pu gagner à la star academy, je me coupe une .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 Le sujet est un peu mort, si avec ça on le relance pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Excellent Maousse ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Justement moi aussi je me disais que le sujet bougeait pas beaucoup ces temps ci ! La compo est très belle, si c'est bien de toi chapeau !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif J'aime bien les bruits de voitures (ou chais pas quoi) qui passent derrière ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

euh, en fait, je me suis juste contenté de déchiffrer ça et de comprendre les paroles puis ensuite de faire ça à ma sauce.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est une chanson de Coldplay, "warning sign", mais il ne faut pas le dire, chuuuut !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Novembre 2002)

La guitare est pafaite. Et la guitare aussi. Ah sinon, la guitare est bien. Pour résumé : j'aime bien la guitare !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* J'aime bien les bruits de voitures (ou chais pas quoi) qui passent derrière ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>
En fait, je crois que c'est mon frigo qui s'est mis en route /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais bon, le bruit de la rue n'est pas exclu ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Quel joie d'avoir un studio d'enregistrement qui ressemble bigrement à un studio tout court ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
La preuve que le micro de l'ibook est sensible et capte toutes les fréquences (120 Hz pour le frigo en fondamentale /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* euh, en fait, je me suis juste contenté de déchiffrer ça et de comprendre les paroles puis ensuite de faire ça à ma sauce.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est une chanson de Coldplay, "warning sign", mais il ne faut pas le dire, chuuuut !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Petit polisson /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Super sympa tout de même. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* euh, en fait, je me suis juste contenté de déchiffrer ça et de comprendre les paroles puis ensuite de faire ça à ma sauce.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est une chanson de Coldplay, "warning sign", mais il ne faut pas le dire, chuuuut !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo quand même, c'est très bien joué ! Le jour où je jouerai aussi bien de la guitare...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

'+


----------



## Flix (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />*Le jour où je jouerai aussi bien de la guitare...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi aussi...... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

(pour écouter notre immonde morceau c'est dans la signature, plus c'est immonde, plus c'est reussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)


----------



## Waxaholic (8 Novembre 2002)

Salut, j'attendais justement ce type de sujet car j'aimerais faire partager quelques vibrations sonores avec les membres de Mac G pour avoir des remarques, des suggestions, des opinions... Le problème est que je ne sais pas comment le faire sur ce forum!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Merci de me donner quelques renseignements... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Novembre 2002)

'

Excellent idée Waxaholic ! Si tu as un compte .Mac c'est très facile pour mettre un MP3 en ligne ! Sinon tu peux utiliser l'espace perso normalement qui t'es normalement alloué par ton fournisseur d'accès internet. Cherche un peu dans le forum, et sur les pages d'aide de ton provider pour savoir comment faire, et reviens nous voir si vraiment t'es coincé ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif J'ai pas le temps de faire plus long ce soir, désolé ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## Waxaholic (9 Novembre 2002)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas 100$ pour m'offrir une adresse .mac et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'utiliser l'espace qui me serait "disponible" comme tu dis chez wannadoo (mon FAI) . Je vais quand même continuer à chercher en attendant un coup de main de ta part ou de celle d'un autre membre du forum... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Merci d'avance et à plus...


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Novembre 2002)

Waxaholic a dit:
			
		

> * je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'utiliser l'espace qui me serait "disponible" comme tu dis chez wannadoo (mon FAI) *



La page d'aide de Wanadoo à ce sujet est  là. Tu as je pense de quoi t'en sortir, mais je rappelle rapidement le principal. En fait quel que soit le FAI il y a toujours les étapes suivantes :

- activer l'espace perso (dépend des FAI)
- télécharger et installer un client FTP, tel que Transmit (www.panic.com)
- préparer les données et les envoyer avec le client FTP préalablement configuré sur ton compte avec les bons paramètres (le serveur, dans ton cas c'est *perso-ftp.wanadoo.fr*, le login et le mot de passe que tu as choisi toi même en activant le compte).

Une fois le fichier chargé par exemple à la racine de ce compte tout le monde pourra le télécharger à une adresse telle que http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tonlogin/fichier.mp3

'+


----------



## Waxaholic (12 Novembre 2002)

le lien pour activer l'espace perso chez wanadoo est mort ou est en travaux: impossible d'y accéder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je retenterai l'opération un peu plus tard, je te tiendrais au courant lorsqu'il sera opérationel...
à +


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Novembre 2002)

Waxaholic a dit:
			
		

> * le lien pour activer l'espace perso chez wanadoo est mort ou est en travaux: impossible d'y accéder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de tester le lien et il fonctionne... Sinon tu vas sur  assistance.wanadoo.fr puis tu cliques sur "Pages perso" (colonne à gauche) pour retrrouver cette page.

'+


----------



## Waxaholic (21 Novembre 2002)

Excuse moi du retard, mais je n'ai pas pu continuer a tenter de résoudre mon problème, j'étais en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je m'y remets tout de suite et je te recontacterais quand j'aurais avancé un peu plus...
A +...


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Novembre 2002)

'

Pas de problème Waxaholic, prends ton temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et les autres, vous pouvez participer aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Waxaholic:</font><hr /> * Excuse moi du retard, mais je n'ai pas pu continuer a tenter de résoudre mon problème, j'étais en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je m'y remets tout de suite et je te recontacterais quand j'aurais avancé un peu plus...
A +... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es franchement à la bourre Waxaholic !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, vous recevez tous un mauvais point : vous avez failli laisser tomber ce sujet dans l'oubli, c'est pas bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors du coup en bon modérateur propre sur lui je vais le relancer péniblement, avec mes modestes moyens. Il se trouve que je me suis acheté une guitare électrique il y a quelques semaines (accompagnée d'un PODxt de Line 6), et pour l'instant une de mes grosses activités avec elle est de la brancher sur le Mac, de faire tourner mes MP3 en aléatoire et d'essayer de suivre. Inutile de préciser que la qualité de résultat est très aléatoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cependant parfois ça marche pas mal, et certains mariages entre ces musiques de qualité faite par des gens qui savent en faire et ma tentative de domptage de cordes sont parfois relativement heureux. Je vais donc vous faire profiter de l'un de ces mélanges. Petit souci "légal" : le MP3 que je vous mets ici en ligne est évidemment soumis à droit d'auteur (pas les miens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et vous devez donc théoriquement en avoir acquis les droits pour pouvoir le télécharger (et donc posséder l'original)... Fin de parenthèse... C'est donc la sympathique Alanis Morrissette et sa chanson "You Ougtha Know" version unplugged qui va subir devant vous les joies de mon intervention, techniquement assez simple : le MP3 tourne dans iTunes, je fais tourner Peak en même temps, celui-ci enregistre l'entrée son où est branché mon POD réglé avec un joli delay calé au tempo (et avec ma guitare et mes doigts malhabiles derrière). Vu que j'ai décidé de ne pas tricher, je n'ai pas fait de montage dans la prise qui a été utilisée (mais il y en a eu plusieurs pour en avoir une "bonne" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ensuite j'ai utilisé la fonction mixage très bête de Peak pour mélanger en dosant correctement la chanson d'origine et ma partie de guitare, that's all. Le résultat sympathique et sans prétention aucune pèse 6 Mo et se trouve ici (attention téléchargement direct). Enjoy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Muludovski (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * Il se trouve que je me suis acheté une guitare électrique il y a quelques semaines  * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle s'appelle Rébécca, elle est très pulpeuse, et il l'aime VRAIMENT beaucoup, sa guitare... Il sait être, tour à tour, doux et violent avec elle: C'est le propre des relations fusionnelles, à cette altitude sensuelle...


----------



## Muludovski (11 Février 2003)

Je savais pas que Le Père Bono, et La Mère Morissette étaient ensemble


----------



## Muludovski (11 Février 2003)

Allez Hop, dans mon iTunes!!!
Il va sans dire que je l'ai deja, le CD Unplugged d'Alanis...


----------



## maousse (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Je savais pas que Le Père Bono, et La Mère Morissette étaient ensemble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]Ce serait pas The Edge, plutôt ? Gognol a laissé pousser le bouc ?


----------



## Muludovski (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Ce serait pas The Edge, plutôt ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Si si, c'est de suila que je voulais parler, mais 'chavépu son nom!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Février 2003)

C'est c'est du beuf de "luxe" Le Gognol ! Bravo !

Je ne connaissais pas ton penchant pour les vers d'Alanis (51)


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Elle s'appelle Rébécca, elle est très pulpeuse, et il l'aime VRAIMENT beaucoup, sa guitare... * 

[/QUOTE]












 Je savais même pas qu'elle s'appelait comme ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Il sait être, tour à tour, doux et violent avec elle: C'est le propre des relations fusionnelles, à cette altitude sensuelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est magnifique ce que tu dit là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon pour la violence effectivement parfois elle morfle un peu la pauvre, vous aurez sûrement quelques échantillons dans pas longtemps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Ce serait pas The Edge, plutôt ? Gognol a laissé pousser le bouc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Exact, par contre je ne me laisse pas pousser le bouc, je laisse le soin à Muludovski et toi même de laisser pousser l'iBouc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:</font><hr /> * C'est c'est du beuf de "luxe" Le Gognol ! Bravo ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci beaucoup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais franchement c'est pas vraiment pas grand chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:</font><hr /> * Je ne connaissais pas ton penchant pour les vers d'Alanis (51)










* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Très fine en tout cas, je m'incline (en italique donc)._





'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2003)

Salut 'Gnol!
C'st toujours avec plaisir que j'écoute ta version de Mad World.
je remets en ligne des vieux trucs que tu connais, mais que les MacGé ne connaissent pas.
Si vous voulez écouter du vieux son ringard du tout début des années 90 suivez le lien que je vous indique plus bas.Ca s'appelle SIGN HERE, et c'est un pur produit Européen (produit par un Greco-Suisse, un Suisse et moi qui suis français, paroles écrites par un anglais, guitares et batterie faites par deux Allemands)
En ce qui concerne les 10 premiers titres + l'instrumental tout a été enregistré, mixé et DirectTo Diské sur Mac en 1993.
Pour "One caress "  (reprise de Depeche Mode) c'est fait avec un Belge déjanté qui répond au doux nom de Snowcat (du groupe Awaken dont je suis accessoirement l'un des "sattelites occasionnels", faites une petite recherce sur Google vous verrez)
Bon Voyage m'a valu un passage sur une chaine de télé Allemande toujous en 93... Franchement, dans le genre kitsh elle vaut le détour!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le lien qui sera actif le temps de finir de tout télécharger:
http://www.c2mproduction.com/signhere


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2003)

petite précision
One caress date de 2000


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * Salut 'Gnol!
C'st toujours avec plaisir que j'écoute ta version de Mad World.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'oublie pas la responsabilité de Muludovski dans cette affaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * je remets en ligne des vieux trucs que tu connais, mais que les MacGé ne connaissent pas. * 

[/QUOTE]

Très bonne idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus j'avais jamais osé te dire que je trouvais ces morceaux un peu ringard, alors si tu le dis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Muludovski (14 Février 2003)

Bijour à vous!

J'y vais donc de ma *microscopique* contribution...
Ça a été fait avec Reason, et à part le fait qu'il y ait une petite reverb sur les claps, vers la fin, je vois pas trop ce que je pourrais dire de la maniere dont ça a été fabriqué...
En fait, j'y comprends encore assez peu de choses, à ce machin impressionnant qu'est Reason...
Trève de blabla, c'est là (tiens, ça rime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :

Visse les tous!!! ... 1,4 Mo, en telechargement direct... A écouter à volume raisonnable, sinon, ça donne rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est juste une rhytmique, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je crois que c'est du mi-reubeu, mi-electro, mais je suis pas sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait, j'aurais souhaité avoir vos conseils (du plus simple au plus truc), sur la structuration d'un morceau...
Comme vous pourrez le constater, ça s'arrete net à un moment... Je savais plus où aller...
Kékeu vous auriez fait, vouzôt' ?

A+


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Très bonne idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus j'avais jamais osé te dire que je trouvais ces morceaux un peu ringard, alors si tu le dis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est clair que ça a très très mal vieilli!!! Surtout le truc en allemand!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Bijour à vous!

J'y vais donc de ma microscopique contribution...
Ça a été fait avec Reason, et à part le fait qu'il y ait une petite reverb sur les claps, vers la fin, je vois pas trop ce que je pourrais dire de la maniere dont ça a été fabriqué...
En fait, j'y comprends encore assez peu de choses, à ce machin impressionnant qu'est Reason...
Trève de blabla, c'est là (tiens, ça rime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :

Visse les tous!!! ... 1,4 Mo, en telechargement direct... A écouter à volume raisonnable, sinon, ça donne rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est juste une rhytmique, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je crois que c'est du mi-reubeu, mi-electro, mais je suis pas sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait, j'aurais souhaité avoir vos conseils (du plus simple au plus truc), sur la structuration d'un morceau...
Comme vous pourrez le constater, ça s'arrete net à un moment... Je savais plus où aller...
Kékeu vous auriez fait, vouzôt' ?

A+   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ah l'influence de Kraftwerk! J'adore!
pour ma part je ferai entrer en scène une mélodie assez répétitive puis un brusquer changement de ton (tout en gradantla rythmique) et retour à la mélodie...
MAis ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Muludovski (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Ah l'influence de Kraftwerk! J'adore!
pour ma part je ferai entrer en scène une mélodie assez répétitive puis un brusquer changement de ton (tout en gradantla rythmique) et retour à la mélodie...
MAis ce n'est que mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Flatteur, va! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, merci pour les orientations... Effectivement, j'ai peut être un peu vite oublié que le mot "répétitif" n'est pas forcément péjoratif...
J'va tenter le coup, et je reviens à la charge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## Foguenne (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

 Le résultat sympathique et sans prétention aucune pèse 6 Mo et se trouve ici (attention téléchargement direct). Enjoy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+       * 

[/QUOTE]

Extrèmement sympathique. Non c'est vraiment agréable à écouter, c'est ce qui manquait à cette chanson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et hop dans iTunes. (version original en ma possession.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je comprend enfin les allusions à Alanis dans d'autres posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * J'va tenter le coup, et je reviens à la charge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas trop brutalement hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon t'as plus qu'à réviser tes Krafwerks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * (je comprend enfin les allusions à Alanis dans d'autres posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

On va voir si WebOlivier débarque ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci pour ton avis, cela dit je rappelle qu'il suffit de savoir faire presque rien avec une guitare pour arriver à ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Muludovski (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
Bon t'as plus qu'à réviser tes Krafwerks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Franchement, je ne connais ces gars que de réputation, les robots, tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
Si malgré ça, ils m'ont quand meme influencé, c'est qu'ils sont encore plus fort que ce que les gens croient... Pitet meme plus forts que Goldorak!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * 

En tout cas, merci pour les orientations... Effectivement, j'ai peut être un peu vite oublié que le mot "répétitif" n'est pas forcément péjoratif...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Kraftwerk l'a prouvé à maintesreprises, le meilleur exemple étant Trans Europ Express qui réussit à faire un morceau génial d'une mélodie "répétitive"


----------



## Lo1911 (15 Février 2003)

Bonjour a tous, en tant que fidele lecteur de ces forums et musicien, voici ma petite contribution a ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
http://kedesign.free.fr/snake.mp3

Commentaires bienvenus !


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Bonjour a tous, en tant que fidele lecteur de ces forums et musicien, voici ma petite contribution a ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
http://kedesign.free.fr/snake.mp3 * 

[/QUOTE]

Waaoouuh, vraiment excellent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'adore ce genre de choses bizarro-électro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu peux signer chez Warp sans problème à mon avis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon question traditionelle : c'est fait avec quoi, comment, etc. (en gros évidemment)

Merci en tout cas pour ta participation, et si tu en as d'autres des comme ça je suis preneur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Muludovski (16 Février 2003)

POURQUOI?!!! Comment Ça maaaarche?!!!


----------



## Lo1911 (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Waaoouuh, vraiment excellent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'adore ce genre de choses bizarro-électro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu peux signer chez Warp sans problème à mon avis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon question traditionelle : c'est fait avec quoi, comment, etc. (en gros évidemment)

Merci en tout cas pour ta participation, et si tu en as d'autres des comme ça je suis preneur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+    * 

[/QUOTE]
Merci beaucoup !!! ça fait très plaisir. J'en ai d'autres, ce sont les morceaux de mon groupe, on est pour l'instant dans une phase de totale refonte de notre musique, et le morceaux du lien est le premier de la nouvelle série.
On a un petit site (j'ose dire que c'est moi qui l'ait fait au cas ou il y est un appel a tous les graphistes de macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr Il sera a jour bientôt avec toutes les nouveautés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon nos morceaux sont faits a partir de Reason pour les rythmiques et basses et Peak, Cacophony pour les autres samples. On joue apres en Live avec Live justement, et le morceau que tu as entendu a été exporté de Live, monté + piste chant dans Deck et mastérisé (c'est un bien grand mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) dans T-Racks. Voila !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * On a un petit site (j'ose dire que c'est moi qui l'ait fait au cas ou il y est un appel a tous les graphistes de macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr Il sera a jour bientôt avec toutes les nouveautés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Safari -&gt; Bookmarks Bar...


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * 
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr Il sera a jour bientôt avec toutes les nouveautés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh yes, vraiment excellent aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé de paraitre aussi flatteur mais c'est sincère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dites, ils sont hards vos clips quand même hein ? Dans le genre bien sombre et glauque c'est réussi ! Faut dire que la musique n'incite pas à l'allégresse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre j'ai bien dit hard et pas porno, le nom du groupe pouvant prêter à confusion ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Lo1911 (6 Mars 2003)

Allez, je remonte le topic pour vous signaler qu'on a fait une mise a jour de notre site ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben alors les musiciens, on produit plus ?


----------



## mercutio (6 Mars 2003)

c bon votre truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous êtes 4 musiciens et je vois une seule machine sur vos photos

Quelle est votre organisation, votre matos hard ?


----------



## Lo1911 (6 Mars 2003)

En fait on est trois
- une chanteuse qui trafique sa voix en temps réél avec un chaos pad
- un gars avec un portable (PC...grrr) + Live
- un gars avec un portable (Mac &gt;moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) + live
L'autre c'est notre sonorisateur, voila !


----------



## mercutio (6 Mars 2003)

merci pour les infos.

Au fait le kaoss pad (1 ou 2 ?) ne sonne pas trop cheap ?


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Allez, je remonte le topic pour vous signaler qu'on a fait une mise a jour de notre site ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben alors les musiciens, on produit plus ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je me dévoue encore une fois !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors voici Hope, un morceau totalement original (enfin, pas super original mais il existait pas avant quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour lequel je n'ai pa franchement utilisé ma brave guitare Rébecca mais Reason 2.0, "branché" directement dans Digital Performer (sous OS 9 donc). Il y a 6 instruments virtuels de Reason (4 synthés "analogiques", un sampleur - avec un sample de Mellotron, pour les connaisseurs -, une boite à rythme), et 25 plugins dans DP (égalisation, compression, distortions, effets et reverbes, etc.). Le tout tourne tel que vous l'entendez en temps réel, sans enregistrer l'audio sur le disque dur, traitements de mastering compris (compression multibande de coyotte sur le master) ! Bon j'ai fini par l'enregistrer quand même pour avoir le mix final mais je dois dire que je suis assez content de mon G4 bipro 450 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il s'agit donc d'un morceau purement techno, plutôt aérien. D'une structure assez classique mais c'est mon premier réellement fini, abouti. J'espère que je ferai plus original dans le futur.

Vous pouvez le télécharger sur gognolCommunication, le site au design le plus pourri du monde ! (fait avec Mozilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'espère qu'il vous plaira et fera danser dans les chaumières ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je conclus en remerciant vivement Muludovski sans lequel ce morceau n'existerait tout simplement pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2003)

Sympa surtout l'arrivée à +- mi-morceau de la "machine à vapeur electronique".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2003)

Je ne suis pas fan de techno. Je suis fan de musique. Foguenne a bien ri quand je lui ai expliqué que, pour moi, la musique ne se divise qu'en trois catégories : classique, variété française et variété internationale. J'exagérais sans doute ma méconnaissance des genres musicaux, mais il y a décidément trop d'entre eux pour que j'arrive à me repérer dans ce fatras énorme, qui enfle presque chaque jour d'un nouveau style.

Parcourant la page quotidienne des users de la nuit, je suis tombé sur le post habituel du Gognol. Il y annonçait, comme ici, la disponibilité au téléchargement d'un morceau de sa composition intitulé _Hope_. Je chargeais aussitôt le fichier. Ne connaissant rien du Gognol (si l'on excepte sans doute une photo entr'aperçue), j'étais curieux de savoir ce que cet animal nocturne avait bien pu faire de ses dix doigts et de ses deux oreilles. J'étais un peu méfiant, comme tous ceux qui ont souvent été déçus, et j'écoutais d'abord le mp3 dans la fenêtre d'aperçu. Il ne devait pas y rester longtemps.

Ce soir, à peine rentré, ton fichier Le Gognol, avec son terrible cortège de sons électroniques, est bel et bien entré au panthéon de mon iTunes. Je te félicite chaleureusement pour la qualité de ton travail et plus simplement pour le fun. J'ai un faible pour les rythmes hypnotiques et le tragique des belles épopées. Ta musique, à mon sens, réunit ces deux critères et le cantique des machines n'a pas fini de me faire planer. Merci.

*Note :* la photo ci-dessus est de Chris McCaw. Cet artiste californien expose en ce moment dans la ville où je vis. Je vous recommande chaleureusement d'aller visiter son site : http://www.chrismccaw.com


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2003)

Plus ça va, plus cela ressemble aux critiques des Inrockuptibles : toute une gesticulation pour arriver à la conclusion que ton morceau "il tue sa mère"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 si je puis me permettre une telle expression


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2003)

C'est vrai que ça tue sa mère, que j'aurais pu faire plus court et, à coup sûr, moins pédant. Mais bon, les Inrocks font du "les Inrocks", moi je fais du "DocEvil" et qu'on me pardonne si j'enrobe de mots mon inculture musicale crasse.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2003)

Disons que ma "culture musicale" me fait aller droit au but  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'aimerais pouvoir être un plus "pédant" parfois, comme tu le dis si bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, après plusieurs écoutes, j'accroche complètement aux 4 premières minutes du morceau. Lorsque le "break" survient et que la "machine à vapeur électronique" se met en route, je me lasse un peu plus. Peut-être le rythme est-il cassé trop tôt ?

Mais bon, je ne me referais pas non plus : ça manque de six cordes


----------



## Muludovski (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
Je conclus en remerciant vivement Muludovski sans lequel ce morceau n'existerait tout simplement pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui oui, je sais, je suis une véritable star!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi, je témoigne que dans mon entourage, ça dodeline sec de la tête!
Efficace, et d'une certaine façon assez "atmosphérique", c'est un joli coup pour des softs récemment domptés! (Ensemble, j'veux dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Hugh, J'ai Parlé!


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Mars 2003)

Le Gognol, il est pas mal ton morceau. J'aime bien l'arrivée successive des couches de rythmes, on se demande jusqu'ou tu vas continuer à empiler ! La basse est très sympa aussi, bien vicieuse. Sinon c'est pas trop mon style mais je me permets juste quelques petites remarques :
- tu peux faire durer plus longtemps avant la cassure, une fois démarré, ce genre de truc ça a pas besoin de beaucoup de changements pour fonctionner
- on "sent" un peu encore les sons de reason, pas très "typés"...

Autre chose, pour tous, dans le cadre d'une nouvelle asso, on va produire des compilations à theme de musique electronique (artistes locaux+nationaux), dans tous les styles le seul dénominateur étant l'utilisation de machines ou softs non-acoustiques, du plus pur experimental à la house !
Donc si parmi vous certains sont interessés, manifestez-vous.

Derniere chose :quatre nouveaux morceaux de P.O.R.N. :
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/media/snakemaster2.mp3
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/media/pornmix.mp3
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/media/black3.mp3
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/media/free.mp3
Commentaires bienvenus !


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Sympa surtout l'arrivée à +- mi-morceau de la "machine à vapeur electronique". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Muludovski appelle ça l'hélicoptère. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Ce soir, à peine rentré, ton fichier Le Gognol, avec son terrible cortège de sons électroniques, est bel et bien entré au panthéon de mon iTunes. Je te félicite chaleureusement pour la qualité de ton travail et plus simplement pour le fun. J'ai un faible pour les rythmes hypnotiques et le tragique des belles épopées. Ta musique, à mon sens, réunit ces deux critères et le cantique des machines n'a pas fini de me faire planer. Merci. * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci, merci, je suis un peu sur le cul quand même... Pffiioouuu... On ne m'avait jamais parlé comme ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et la photo !! Elle est superbe, du coup je rêve de l'avoir comme pochette pour le disque ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Franchement c'est génial que tu aies pris ce morceau comme ça, j'ai l'impression de t'avoir fait découvrir des sensations nouvelles, ce qui est vraiment super ! Alors je t'encourage à te plonger parmi les vrais artistes du mouvement techno et électronique en général, tu y trouveras des perles, à côté desquelles mon morceau paraitra être un sympathique erzatz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * mais j'aimerais pouvoir être un plus "pédant" parfois, comme tu le dis si bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi parfois j'aimerai "savoir écrire"...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Sinon, après plusieurs écoutes, j'accroche complètement aux 4 premières minutes du morceau. Lorsque le "break" survient et que la "machine à vapeur électronique" se met en route, je me lasse un peu plus. Peut-être le rythme est-il cassé trop tôt ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas, je voulais un contraste assez marqué pour casser la monotonie (quitte à fruster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et bien repartir après... 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Mais bon, je ne me referais pas non plus : ça manque de six cordes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'inquiète pas, j'y tiens aussi, ça viendra ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En attendant clique  ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Oui oui, je sais, je suis une véritable star!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs il serait temps que ça se sache massivement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Efficace, et d'une certaine façon assez "atmosphérique", c'est un joli coup pour des softs récemment domptés! (Ensemble, j'veux dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) * 

[/QUOTE]

En fait il est à la fois méchant et gentil, j'aime bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quant au domptage effectivement, on est en plein de dedans, reste à dompter les 6 cordes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * J'aime bien l'arrivée successive des couches de rythmes, on se demande jusqu'ou tu vas continuer à empiler !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Jusqu'à ce que ça déborde de l'évier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ah bon tu parles pas de la vaisselle que j'ai pas faite ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * - tu peux faire durer plus longtemps avant la cassure, une fois démarré, ce genre de truc ça a pas besoin de beaucoup de changements pour fonctionner * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai, mais je voulais pas faire trop long non plus. 8 minutes avec 4 notes c'est déjà pas mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * - on "sent" un peu encore les sons de reason, pas très "typés"...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou, il faut que je le dompte mieux lui aussi... Note que les 2 sons les plus synthétiques (nappe et basse) ont quand même subit, entre autres, les plugins Preamp de Digital Performer (simultation de prampli à lampe, avec saturation, compression, etc.). Je ferai donc pire la prochaine fois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Donc si parmi vous certains sont interessés, manifestez-vous.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je le suis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre faut voir si je suis au niveau. C'est mon premier "bébé" du genre...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Derniere chose :quatre nouveaux morceaux de P.O.R.N. * 

[/QUOTE] 

Raaah j'ai pas le temps de tout écouter en détail mais j'aime toujours autant ! Voilà de l'originalité, du gros son bien typé !

Merci à tous d'avoir téléchargé, écouté, comenté, mais je rapelle que je suis pas là pour faire mon show, et que je profite pas de mon statut de modérateur : LES AUTRES ZICOS FAITES PAREIL !! On veut du son plein les oreilles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 En toute liberté ! Je rapelle le but : donner envie, à tous, même archi débutants, qui peuvent partager ainsi leurs idées, leurs expériences des différents logiciels et solutions pour faire de la musique (ou bidouiller du son) sous Mac. Il y a de quoi faire !

'+


----------



## Muludovski (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

En fait il est à la fois méchant et gentil
* 

[/QUOTE]

Kéya? Kéjédi? Jémérdè?


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * 

Kéya? Kéjédi? Jémérdè?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Non non, je parlais du morceau, efficace donc méchant et atmosphérique donc gentil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Muludovski (8 Mars 2003)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Pan (8 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Bonjour a tous, en tant que fidele lecteur de ces forums et musicien, voici ma petite contribution a ce sujet  :
http://kedesign.free.fr/snake.mp3 

[/QUOTE] 

Pas mal du tout ! Pour tout dire, cette pièce m'a évoqué Matrix pour le genre musical, Zimmermann pour le lingual, Cage pour le son de piano préparé et Björk pour la chanteuse, le tout dans un sous-marin


----------



## Pan (20 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Alors voici Hope, un morceau totalement original 

[/QUOTE] 

En cette triste journée, l'écoute de ton premier opus m'a remis un peu de baume au cur. Pour un coup d'essai, il n'y a pas à dire, c'est un coup de maître et s'il ne s'agit là que d'un "sympathique erzatz", je crois que je vais me mettre à écouter ces fameuses musiques électroniques dont je ne suis que par trop ignorant.
Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve ton morceau parfait comme il est et comme dirait un certain Antonio :

"déplacer une seule note, on allait vers l'amoindrissement" (bon, je crois que j'en fais un peu trop là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

J'ai bien aimé la fin cinématographique mais le réveil, franchement, c'était pas sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore bravo, c'est du beau boulot !


----------



## Lo1911 (23 Avril 2003)

Ben dis donc, il était loin, ce sujet !!! 
Je le déterre pour vous faire part de mes derniers bricolages pour P.O.R.N., cette fois on fait dans la reprise avec notre version du cultissime Horny de Mousse-T.
Précautions d'usage : c'est un prémix très provisoire, et on a enregistré le chant direct avec le micro intégré de l'Ibook !! 

Evidemment commentaires bienvenus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://kedesign.free.fr/Horny2003.mp3


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Avril 2003)

Wow, c'est qui qui chante ? J'aime bcp la voix !


----------



## Lo1911 (23 Avril 2003)

Merci pour elle !!! c'est ma copine. Elle a une très très jolie voix... Pour ce morceau, y'a juste une pitite reverb et c'est tout. Enregistré en une fois face à l'ibook avec le micro intégré... Bon c'est sur que c'est perfectible, mais ce morceau n'est pas sensé être un objet abouti en l'état.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Avril 2003)

Justement le côté "bidouille" donne tout son charme à l'ensemble.

J'ameurai bien une kopine ki chante kômssa


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

Bonjour ..;humhum (je suis intimidée c'est mon premier post !!!) eeuh c'est moi la copine en question ...
Merci bien, ça fait plaisir un tel compliment !

(merci *Lo* pour le lien)


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Ben dis donc, il était loin, ce sujet !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, merci Lo pour le coup de pelle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Précautions d'usage : c'est un prémix très provisoire, et on a enregistré le chant direct avec le micro intégré de l'Ibook !! * 

[/QUOTE]

Et bien le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que c'est pas flagrant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Décidemment ça sert à rien ces Neumann hors de prix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon ben je vais pas être original mais j'aime beaucoup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lorna:</font><hr /> * Merci bien, ça fait plaisir un tel compliment ! * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est mérité !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Muludovski (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lorna:</font><hr /> * eeuh c'est moi la copine en question ...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors alors? Ils sont sympa, chez Massive Attack?


----------



## Lo1911 (24 Avril 2003)

Ce sujet me fait penser a un petit truc... Je vais souvent sur Mac music et ils ont mis en route une petite compil avec des titres des participants au site.. Pourquoi ne pas faire la meme chose ici, peut etre sous une autre forme (site, net radio...), avec les musiciens d'ici ? 
Sinon merci à tous pour vas avis, mais c'est malin, je la tiens plus la chanteuse maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Sinon merci à tous pour vas avis, mais c'est malin, je la tiens plus la chanteuse maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors c'est même pas vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas parce que j'ai demandé une loge privée dans l'appart', que j'ai écris à Star Academy, ainsi qu'à M6, pour qu'il m'auditionnent sur le champ ...que je ne suis pas restée la même ...hein ...Lo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà c'est dit !!! il fallait bien que je réponde à ça !!! 

Et pour ce qui est de Massive Attack ... ils sont sympatoches, mais pour ma carrière il fallait que je les laisse pour aller plus loin grâce à P.O.R.N. !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * une petite compil avec des titres des participants au site.. * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonne idée ! Reste à voir si on ferait simplement un regroupement d'URL, si un met un morceau choisi dans nos "répertoires" respectifs, ou spécifiquement fait pour MacG, etc. Faut voir !

'+


----------



## Lo1911 (25 Avril 2003)

Ben, j'ai plusieurs idées ! On pourrait faire une compil à thème... par exemple, on prend un morceau (sur lequel on se met d'accord) et on fait chacun un remix, une reprise ou autre, ou bien on prend un theme par ex. "chanson d'amour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et chacun fait la sienne !!! Moi je propose ça : un dénominateur commun pour qu'il y ait une coherence... 
Pis il faudrait recenser les partcipants pour commencer ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Avril 2003)

Je pense aussi que c'est une super idée.

Par contre je pense pas que des url soient dans l'esprit compil' justement, un flux en streaming iTunes serait vachement plus cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout çà en boucle bien sûr...

Le principe "chanson à thème", je doute un peu quand même. 
Il va sans doute être dur de trouver assez de participants sans y mettre cette condition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus on est de fous... (moins y'a de riz lol)

Mais le principe me ravit...


----------



## Lo1911 (25 Avril 2003)

Content que l'idée plaise ! J'y avais pas pensé mais l'idée d'un flux Itunes est excellente !!! J'imagine une "radio MacG" avec bouton à l'accueil, ça serait vraiment un super moyen de diffuser... 
C'est vrai ausi que pour le theme, il faut etre déja plusieurs !
A suivre !


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lo:</font><hr /> * Content que l'idée plaise ! J'y avais pas pensé mais l'idée d'un flux Itunes est excellente !!! J'imagine une "radio MacG" avec bouton à l'accueil, ça serait vraiment un super moyen de diffuser... * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui ça aurait de la gueule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quant au thème je trouve ça plutôt sympa. Reste à le trouver, ainsi que suffisamment de volontaires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les inscriptions sont donc ouvertes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis partant, et je supose que Lo et FBS aussi !

'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Avril 2003)

Bien sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est déjà trois alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reste à voir au niveau Mac G si une telle "radio" est faisable.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:</font><hr /> * Reste à voir au niveau Mac G si une telle "radio" est faisable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai demandé à Benjamin (ex-Zarathoustra) de consulter ce thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2003)

Je ne suis pas musicien, mais typographe et graphiste; pour avoir collaboré à un projet qui me tient à coeur, je me permets (vous gênez pas pour me dire si ça n'a rien à faire ici) de vous indiquer ce lien  là . Vous pourrez écouter quelques sec. de chaque morceau du "pavé" sur le site.

Expérimentation quand tu nous tiens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si si c'est bien du béton...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai demandé à Benjamin (ex-Zarathoustra) de consulter ce thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   * 

[/QUOTE]


Ou en est cette histoire de radio Macg ?... on n'a pas de nouvelle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant j'ai quelques idées de slogans :
"radio MacGé, la radio à que il fallait y penser" ou bien ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"radio MacGé, la radio qui fait bouger"


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

le  site de potes dj fans de metroplex etc... 

vous ne serez pas déçus.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Août 2003)

J'espère qu'ils ont des amplis Macintosh, sinon c'est hors sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avoir fait remonter le sujet...


----------



## alfred (29 Août 2003)

mais là il coule de nouveau le sujet.


----------



## kertruc (30 Août 2003)

Moi je suis partant pour un morceau à reprendre.
Chacun sa version.
Faudrait que quelqu'un se lance et propose un truc.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Août 2003)

Au fait, où en est le projet de Radio iTunes MacG ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a jamais eu de nouvelles


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2003)

bon, je veux bien faire du flooding pour le remonter chaque semaine, mais y a pas moyen de le punaiser là haut le sujet?


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> bon, je veux bien faire du flooding pour le remonter chaque semaine, mais y a pas moyen de le punaiser là haut le sujet?



Il l'était au début, il ne l'est plus, ainsi va la vie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais si FBS veut le repunaiser il a le droit, nous avons strictement les mêmes pouvoirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la radio, Benjamin, à qui j'en avais parlé, a apparement eu d'autres préoccupations... _Benj', si tu nous r'gardes... _








'+


----------



## Lo1911 (10 Septembre 2003)

Bon je me dévoue pour faire vivre un peu ce post ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viendez écouter ça :
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/wu.mp3
J'ai trouvé un a capella d'un morceau du wu tang clan, et je me suis amusé a faire ma version en gardant le chant tel quel mais en faisant l'accompagnement à ma sauce, c'est à dire noir et méchant !!!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Septembre 2003)

Salut Lo ! [perso]Bonjour à la 'tite famille aussi[/perso]

Peux-tu nous donner un lien pour récupérer l'acapella seul afin que chacun puisse faire sa version ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## Lo1911 (10 Septembre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lo ! [perso]Bonjour à la 'tite famille aussi[/perso]
> 
> Peux-tu nous donner un lien pour récupérer l'acapella seul afin que chacun puisse faire sa version ?
> 
> ...


Ok (Bonjour à toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je mets le fichier a capella sur mon FTP pendant un pt'it moment (pas trop parce que je crois pas que j'ai vraiment le droit) : 
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/WuCapella.mp3


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour le lien de l'acapella Lo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici ma petite contribution...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Septembre 2003)

_Remontage de sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Claude number X (21 Septembre 2003)

FatBoySlim , ca me plait beaucoup sur ton site les derniers extraits de ton futur album, préviens-nous quand ca sort


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Octobre 2003)

je remonte ce sujet pour le plus grand bonheur des assoifés du bar qui n'auraient pas eu l'idée de venir y jeter un oeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention les z'oreilles


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Octobre 2003)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me dévoue pour faire vivre un peu ce post !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien de l'acapella Lo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai oublié de vous féliciter les gars, bravo, c'est vraiment excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Décidément Lo j'aime beaucoup ton son agressif et méchant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparemment Fat tu l'as fait super vite l'arrangement non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est assez épatant en tout cas. L'exercice est intéreressant, je n'ai jamais fait de hiphop mais je veux bien tenter (sans garantie de résultat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) si vous me fournissez le matériau nécessaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Octobre 2003)

Ah enfin le sujet va vivre un peu, merci Le Gognol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moi aussi c'est la première fois que j'approche le hip hop... et oui je l'ai fait assez vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va être sympa d'avoir des versions différentes d'une même base... allez Musicien de MacG, lève-toi !


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Octobre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'est la première fois que j'approche le hip hop... et oui je l'ai fait assez vite



Ça me dépasse les musiciens qui bossent vite... t'es vraiment parti de rien ? C'est fait avec quoi ?

Bon n'oubliez pas de m'envoyer l'acap' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Octobre 2003)

Comme Lo', je suis parti du fichier accapella et j'ai brodé dessus façon "djeuns"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le mp3, demande à Lo' c'est lui qui l'a.

Mais je peux l'extraire si tu veux...


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

Bah moi j'aimerais bien participer... la musique je sais faire, la compo aussi... mais alors pour l'instant j'arrive pas à faire tourner quoi que ce soit sur mon mac... je nage un peu... je découvre...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Octobre 2003)

Libre à toi d'utiliser le ou les softs que tu souhaites.

La plupart marche très bien sous OSX... quels sont tes pb ?


----------



## Sir Robin (11 Octobre 2003)

Bon voila un exercice de style interessant. Vous avez tous les deux fait des instrus plutôt lentes et sombres, au contraire de l'original que je viens de réécouter (ça s'appelle _uzi_,et c'est sur leur dernier album, Iron Flag)


----------



## Dual_G5 (12 Octobre 2003)

Eh ben pour moi j'oeuvre dans le Trance.  Pour écouter mes tracks c'est par ici : http://www.ravewave.com/music.php?section=1861

Alors laissez vos commentaires si vous aimez!

@+


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Octobre 2003)

'

Ah ben voilà notre premier musicien sur G5 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs je sais pas si tu as résolu ton problème avec Reason... En ce qui concerne ce style de trance c'est pas mon genre de prédilection mais tes morceaux sont bien faits (j'ai pas tout écouté) et respectent bien les grands principes du genre. De quoi faire chauffer quelques Macumba ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci pour ta participation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

je me propose egalement pour faire remonter le sujet de temps en temps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(putain, qu'est ce que c'est chiant les cours d'info (turbo pascal) en prepa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lo1911 (15 Octobre 2003)

Tiens, histoire de vous remonter le moral, je vous mets en écoute 2 morceau à moi en cours. (2 morceaux qui vont figurer dans notre future démo, celle qui va nous ouvrir les portes de la gloire, du stupre et de la richesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Il n'y a pas le chant, ça n'est pas masterisé, c'est ce qui sort de Live avant de passer au mix dans Deck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un peu de musique printanière à mettre dans vos petites oreilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/medias/pensees.mp3
http://p.o.r.n.free.fr/medias/animals.mp3


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2003)

Sympa LO ta zik... bien dansant et tout comme j'aime quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nan sérieusement j'aime bien... ça me fait penser à des morceaux de JOHN ZORN ambiant, mais bon à plein d'autres trucs aussi...

Tiens je vous en mets un aussi... GARBONZIA C'est pas moi qui l'ai fait mais j'ai bcp participé et c'est un ami d'enfance qui a tout composé, c'est un morceaux que j'aurais pu faire même si il est un tout petit peu plus doué que moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je chante dessus... mais pas avant 4 m 30 je crois... le morceau fait qd même 15 mo en mp3 à 96 because il dure tout de même pas loin de 10 minutes je crois.
Sinon c'est principalement de la guitare + un séquencer, une basse et un peu de sax à la fin...
Tout a été fait en studio semi-pro et sinon il a été retouché sur protools sur un PB G4 et depuis il s'est acheté un bipro 1,42 avec 1,5 go de ram, il est tout fou... son premier mac n'a pas 2 ans


----------



## Muludovski (16 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sympa LO ta zik... bien dansant et tout comme j'aime quoi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec le propos du morceau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Propos parfaitement illustré par la construction du truc...


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2003)

Mais sinon tu aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

la question est po tres adaptee ici, mais ca ferat un remontage de sujet par la meme occasion...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc... ou puis je trouver le mode d'emploi de reason 2.5

merci


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> donc... ou puis je trouver le mode d'emploi de reason 2.5



Elle est fournie avec le logiciel, et également téléchargeable sur le site de  d'éditeur

'+


----------



## alfred (29 Octobre 2003)

ahlalala, v'la qu'il sombre à nouveau le sujet.
(vous avez vidé la boîte de punaises?)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

heu pdt qu'on y est... y a moyen de reinitialiser reason pour avoir les reglagespar defaut... ?


----------



## Lo1911 (30 Octobre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heu pdt qu'on y est... y a moyen de reinitialiser reason pour avoir les reglagespar defaut... ?


Vi !! dans les prefs, tu choisis &gt; Default song &gt; Built in ...


----------



## alfred (3 Décembre 2003)

bon, là le sujet remonte des abysses. 
dommage qd même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   pas de zique à écouter.


----------



## Lo1911 (7 Février 2004)

Ben alors, les musiciens ont tous des PC maintenant ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Kez vous branlez les gars ?
Rin que pour em..... tous ceux qui font du joli avec Garbage band, demain si j'ai pas trop la flemme je vous mettrai un peu de terrorisme sonore fait avec MaxMSP, un logiciel qu'il est pas pour les tafioles.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Février 2004)

C'est à croire que tous les sicos de MacG sont débordés !


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Mars 2004)

'

Le chanteur Daran (qui mérite d'être connu, pour info "Dormir dehors", Daran et les Chaises, c'était lui) a un site qui lui est consacré  ici. Un concours de reprises y est organisé, j'en ai fait une. Alors je vous demande pas (forcément) de voter pour moi mais bon si elle vous plaît n'hésitez pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est là, mon titre est le numéro 2.

Pour que le vote soit valide il faut choisir 3 titres, si vous êtes intéressé pour voter mais n'avez pas le temps de tout charger et écouter je peux vous donner une sélection des titres les plus réussis. Je peux aussi mettre un lien vers le morceau original que j'ai repris ("Augustin et Anita") pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas. On peut voter jusqu'au 1er avril à 23 H.

Voilà, ça faisait longtemps hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous allez pouvoir entendre plein de Rebecca !

'+


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2004)

Pas mal ton morceau, je vote pour, pour l'instant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime bien aussi la candidate n°3 (belle voix la sal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )et aussi le n°6, il est original et pas mauvais. J'ai pas DL plus loin que la 7 pour l'instant, je vais continuer, c'est sympa, je connais bien les chansons en plus, enfin pas toutes, juste celles de l'album où il y a "35 ans à Moscou" etc...


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2004)

Le 7) l'aurait pu s'accorder quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surtout la basse


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2004)

Ouah tain la 12 et la 10 !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Bon pour l'instant je garde les candidats :

2)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3)
6)
11)
16)
17)
18)
19)
23)
24)

Avec bcp d'indulgence pour certains, en plus c'est pas évident car il y a des chansons que je connais pas, donc pas évident de juger de la qualité de la reprise ou de l'interprétation.
En plus parfois, c'est l'instrumentalisation qui est pourave, d'autres fois le chant...

Mais bon j'ai un tout ptit faible pour le 23) quand même qui chante très bien et qui est bon guitariste, à voir...

Au fait c'est bien toi qui chante sur ton morceau ?


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> je connais bien les chansons en plus, enfin pas toutes, juste celles de l'album où il y a "35 ans à Moscou" etc...



Ah cool tu connais Daran !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon et bien merci pour ta participation !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est bien toi qui chante sur ton morceau ?



Oui, d'où les effets spéciaux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ceci dit ça colle au style donc j'ai pas honte du coup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2004)

Bon j'en suis à :

2, 3, 6, 11, 17, 23.

Alors là je sais pas comment je vais faire pour en choisir 3 seulement, je ne sais plus quoi faire des différents critères... technique, originalité, etc...

Surtout que le 17 par exemple est avantagé par son matos qui donne un cachet très pro à sa reprise de qualité...


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je sais pas comment je vais faire pour en choisir 3 seulement, je ne sais plus quoi faire des différents critères... technique, originalité, etc...



J'ai fini par trancher dans le lard en étant un peu impitoyable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai gardé la 17 en tout cas, et ma présélection était très proche de la tienne.

'+


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2004)

Ouah t'es sixième au classement qd même !


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah t'es sixième au classement qd même !



Héhé merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon y'a certaines choses dans le classement qui m'échappent un peu, des bons qui sont loin et des pas bons pas mal classés, m'enfin bon. En tout cas les 2 premiers ont mérité leur victoire, c'est déjà ça.

'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Avril 2004)

Bon. Pour renouer avec l'origine de ce sujet lancé par *Le Gognol,* je poste un lien vers une de mes compos.

Le but du sujet à l'époque était d'expliquer la façon et la manière dont on avait fait notre création : sur Mac cela va sans dire. Donc sur ces bases, je m'éxécute.

Le morceau que je soumets à la vindique ou à la louange, c'est une histoire de goûts, se trouve ici. 

*Explications du principe :*
La demande était de composer une "uvre classique" sur un film de 5 mn ne laissant aucune place au discours. La musique a donc été écrite et donc composée sur la base des images du film.

Le chalenge comme toutes musiques de films, se trouve sur l'adaptation de la musique aux images et surtout sur le montage.

Cette musique a été entièrement gérée sur *Mac,* bien évidemment. Elle a été travaillée sur un *G4 bipro 533 sur Cubase *pilotant des machines externes en Midi (liste sur demande). Pas de VSTi à l'époque.

Le Mac et ces machines sont connectés à une console de mixage *Soundcraft Series 200 *(24 pistes) resortant sur une *DAT Sony * pour le recording.

Le DAT est connecté (via la console) au Mac pour le Mastering en analogique. Ensuite une conversion en MP3 pour vos oreilles n'a rien déterioré quand à l'original (le souffle est d'origine 

Si vous voulez plus de précisions quand à la composition "just ask for it"


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2004)

Aveugle en 10 ça me fascine un peu... je connais pas l'original mais quand même !


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2004)

J'arrive pas à DL ton morceau...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Aveugle en 10 ça me fascine un peu... je connais pas l'original mais quand même !



Oui je trouve qu'il est injustement mal classé... Je lui ai dit d'ailleurs ce soir, je l'ai vu au concert de Daran de ce vendredi à l'Européen à Paris. Daran m'a dit avoir beaucoup apprécié mon morceau et son bassiste a même voté pour moi en 2ème !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils seraient même tenté de s'inspirer de ce que j'ai fait pour restructurer la version live de la chanson, à suivre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils sont d'ailleurs eux aussi utilisateurs endurcis de Macs, et se servent comme moi de Digital Performer comme séquenceur audionumérique. Sinon les 2 premiers gagnants ont pu jouer leur reprise sur scène, c'était très chouette et l'ambiance vraiment top. J'y retourne demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelques explications sur mon morceau : le séquenceur c'est DP donc, la guitare (Rebecca ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) passe par une pédale Digitech Whammy et un PODxt, le tout rentre directement dans l'entrée son d'origine du Mac. Il y a trois pistes de guitare : le riff principal, doublé à l'octave supérieure par la Whammy puis filtré dans tous les sens par un plugin dans DP, une autre guitare avec une grosse fuzz doublée à l'octave inférieure par la Whammy, et un riff rythmique classique avec un son du POD encore différent. La batterie c'est Plugsound et la basse synthétique façon Moog c'est Atmosphere. Enfin la voix c'est un Shure SM58 branché sur le POD pour faire préampli, et un autotune (effet vocoder), un filtre et un gros delay, tout ça pour camoufler ma lamentable voix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le vote est donc terminé mais mon fichier est toujours téléchargeable sur le site http://fandaran.free.fr ou directement  &lt;a href="homepage.mac.com/legognol/.Music/AugustinIsFat.mp3" target="_blank"&gt;ici&lt;/a&gt;. Si vous ne connaissez pas l'original (pour comparer) contactez moi et je vous ferais écouter ça.

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Le vote est donc terminé mais mon fichier est toujours téléchargeable sur le site http://fandaran.free.fr ou directement  &lt;a href="homepage.mac.com/legognol/.Music/AugustinIsFat.mp3" target="_blank"&gt;ici&lt;/a&gt;.



Humf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voici donc le vrai  lien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Avril 2004)

Histoire de relancer la machine... 

...j'ai mis en ligne sur mon weblog (menu à droite), 5 morceaux que je propose modestement à vos oreilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vos remarques sont les bienvenues aussi sur place, j'y ai mis un sondage...

Bonne écoute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par ici...


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Avril 2004)

Bon allez, à mon tour... c'est fait sur SoundTrack, je vais bientôt me mettre plus à fond à Reason (mais le mode d'emploi est pas mal lourd... hum...) En attendant, voilà ce que je fais, c'est juste un test avec plusieurs batteries, et j'aime bien le côté "oriental" des instruments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est court, mais il faut aimer le genre...

C'est  iciiiiiiii!!!!....


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Mai 2004)

Ben alors? Il n'y a plus de musiciens sur MacGe?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Youhouuuu réveillez-vouuuuuuus!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Mai 2004)

Les créations Soundtrack ont leur "sujet".

Ici, c'est plus orienté "création pure" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans samples ni loops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, je dis ça...


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Mai 2004)

Hoooooooo! Ho mon dieu, fichtre, que je périsse dans les flammes de lenfer... je suis désolé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 très bien, je men vais, moi et mes boucles...


----------



## Groumfy (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben à mon tour alors ? Voici quelques petites compos :
- une créée entièrement sur mon iMac (mais sans loops ni samples  
- une créée à la guitare mais jouée entièrement par mon iMac 
- toutes les autres enregistrées à la guitare 

c'est tout ici !

Commentaires bienvenus (sauf si c'est pour me dire que je joue comme un pied, parce que ça je sais déjà  )

Bonne écoute...


----------



## jahrom (10 Septembre 2005)

Une version instrumentale...
Garageband...
Un micro interne de powerbook...
On pose les voix...

...et voilà.


----------



## rennesman (10 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une version instrumentale...
> Garageband...
> Un micro interne de powerbook...
> On pose les voix...
> ...


cé toi qui chante?


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

Moi je joue de la trompette.
Mais bon là je suis en train d'écrire une chanson qui va etre un TUBE  lol


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> cé toi qui chante?




Ouep.


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouep.




Et bah... ça va tranquille, t'assures carrément dans le genre !


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

Groumfy a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben à mon tour alors ? Voici quelques petites compos :
> - une créée entièrement sur mon iMac (mais sans loops ni samples
> - une créée à la guitare mais jouée entièrement par mon iMac
> - toutes les autres enregistrées à la guitare
> ...




Dis-moi t'as chaumé en 3 ans ??? C'est excellent tout ça !


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Novembre 2005)

'

Bon une petite chose nouvelle à vous présenter, même si ce n'est pas une composition musicale personnelle. J'ai sonorisé un petit film d'animation destiné à promouvoir un festival de court-métrages étudiants ("Prototype Vidéo"). J'ai donc réalisé toute la partie bruitages, et enregistré et mixé la musique (un seul violoniste, qui est le compositeur, a été outrageusement exploité pour en obtenir virtuellement plusieurs). Le fichier (QT 7 requis) est téléchargeable ici.

'+


----------



## Warflo (24 Novembre 2005)

Je vous mets les liens vers les petits débuts de morceau que je m'amuse a faire le soir de temps en temps avec Garage Band .
Un premier un peu instable:
My

Un autre un peu moins destructuré:
Location

Fait avec le micro interne , les samples , et sur le premier un peu d'alto "arangé" avec GB.
Voilou 

EDIT: J'y suis arrivée!


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Je vous mets les liens vers les petits débuts de morceau que je m'amuse a faire le soir de temps en temps avec Garage Band .
> Un premier un peu instable:
> My
> 
> ...



  Hé en, bien fracassé tout ça !  Les prises de voix sont assez énormes.  :love: Bravo. 

'+


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Hé en, bien fracassé tout ça !  Les prises de voix sont assez énormes.  :love: Bravo.
> 
> '+


Fracassé?
Sinon merci


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

Ah ouais ! :love:    J'aime bien... Remets-en !


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben voila un morceau plus calme , un peu plus "naturel" , ma voix prises sans effet avec même de l'alto , mais le son de l'alto ne rend pas terrible avec mon micro interne...
Eternal

Et un truc un peu lourd aec plein de voix de partout gonflé à l'Helium...

(T)Win

ps: Ya un progrès , ya *une* parole dedans


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Novembre 2005)

'

Je pense sincèrement qu'il va falloir consulter. :affraid: Qui, je sais pas, peut être même un vétérinaire, mais consulter. D'urgence. :rateau:   

'+


----------



## Warflo (26 Novembre 2005)

Ma réponse : 
Fuck


----------



## Warflo (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon z'une courte chanson enregistrée avec deux potes ,un guitare/chant et un guitare.
First Time Vocal


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Octobre 2006)

De nouveaux morceaux postés dans le forum Musique...

'+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon j'ai retrouvé quelques enregistrements d'un groupe de musicos avec qui on faisait l'ambiance musicale lors de match d'improvisation théâtrale et aussi avec qui j'ai bu beaucoup de bière dans un garage et passé de bons moments. 

Là une reprise de Mme Oscar en Live, lors d'un spectacle. 
Excusez le souffle dû à l'enregistrement sur un MD depuis la régie qui se trouvait au fond de la salle (quand on sait ça c'est pas si mal finalement), et bien sûr toutes les fausses notes dû à l'amateurisme.
Sur cet enregistrement là : chant, deux guitares, percus et trompette = 3 personnes dont je ne fais pas partie mais les trifidus actif comme ils s'appellent ne m'en voudront pas.

Il ne m'en voudront pas parce que nous avons ensuite fait deux albums studio de reprises à la maison et que sur cet enregistrement là, c'est moi qui fait super bien le silence  Ici donc deux gas avec deux guitares. 

Bon promis, la prochaine fois je met en ligne une version où je chante :rateau:


----------



## Nicofieu (14 Octobre 2006)

salut

je vous avais envoyé ma premiere création avec mon iMac, c'était un peu brouillon j'en conviens...je l'ai refaite ce soir, je pense que c'est déjà mieux

Analyse


----------



## disfortune (4 Novembre 2006)

Hello, 
Quelques demos de moi sur mon myspace:
http://myspace.com/supercase101
Hesitez pas a donner votre avis (meme si il est mauvais  )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Nicofieu a dit:


> salut
> 
> je vous avais envoyé ma premiere création avec mon iMac, c'était un peu brouillon j'en conviens...je l'ai refaite ce soir, je pense que c'est déjà mieux
> 
> Analyse



Heu, je suis pas arrivée à le lire ou le télécharger :rateau: 



disfortune a dit:


> Hello,
> Quelques demos de moi sur mon myspace:
> http://myspace.com/supercase101
> Hesitez pas a donner votre avis (meme si il est mauvais  )



Ma culture électro est quasi nulle, je ne peux pas me permettre un avis.


----------



## madmaxmac (10 Novembre 2006)

bon ben moi
juste mon site consacré à la guitare avec des video.
Contenant aussi une expo creation image et video
http://www.golden-slumbers.net


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (29 Novembre 2006)

hello.

bon ben un peu de ce que je fais...je suis guitariste, endorsé par ernie ball / music man je fais egalement des démos pour cette marque, ainsi que pour rocktron et parfois même apple ( les guitaristes et le mac ).

j'interviens en masterclass dans diverses ecoles (MAI, tous en scene ) et magazines (guitar live, guitar extreme ) ....

je travaille sur logic pro 7 ( gracieusement offert par apple france) avec un Imac cor duo 17 " ( ca me suffit largement ! ) une RME  fireface 800 et un MAUDI axiom 49, plus un tas de micros, préamps, une tonne d'amplis et de préamplis guitare, plus mes guitares et basses...


voici quelques videos et photos...si vous avez des questions...


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Décembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


>


Je rêverais d'avoir un bureau comme ça :love:

Pour ma part je me suis lancé en début d'année dans la compo d'instrumentals Hip Hop/Dancehall/Reggae...

Voici mon SoundClick avec quelques sons dessus pour ceux que ça interesse


----------



## fif (5 Octobre 2007)

Le Gognol a dit:


> '
> 
> Suite au "léger" désastre, je relance ce sujet désormais disparu. Ce serait bien que ceux qui avaient mis en ligne une petite production personnelle remettent le lien pour y accéder et quelques explications pour savoir "comment c'est fait". Et bien sûr l'appel reste lancé pour tous les autres musiciens du forum, le but étant de donner des envies et des idées à ceux qui n'osent pas se lancer ou ne savent pas quel outil utiliser pour faire un peu de bruit avec leur Mac !
> 
> ...



allez je me lance dans le sujet aussi !
Vous trouverez mon lien dans la signature !

@+


----------



## gratiano (28 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous...

Je profite de ce section du forum pour faire ma petite pub musicale.

Je compose de la musique Root's, douce depuis maintenant quelques années. Totalement amateur et autonome dans mes enregistrements, j'alimentes mes compositions d'intruments du monde que j'ai acquis à divers endroits du monde.
Tout cela forme un mélange cohérents de son et de mélodies, que j'essaie en ce moment d'adapter sur un Beat plutot Hip Hop.

Mon site : www.myspace.com/peacynoiseindustry

Et par l'occasion : Je suis preneur de toute personne susceptible de pouvoir "poser" une voix dessus !


Merci a toutes et à tous
Bonne écoute


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2008)

ça sera mieux dans le forum musiques, sauf si je me trompe&#8230;


----------



## gratiano (29 Janvier 2008)

bé on y est dans le forum musique non?


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

gratiano a dit:


> bé on y est dans le forum musique non?



tu sais vachement bien où tu as posté ton message au début donc


----------



## gratiano (29 Janvier 2008)

tu sais vachement bien où tu as posté ton message au début donc   

EH bien ou j'ai l'oeil
J'ai fait attention sur l'endroit où tirer mon fil !(terme jamais vu ailleurs, c cool)

Serais ce un test pour newbie?


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

_non mais tu n'as pas l'&#339;il avisé puisque j'ai déplacé ton sujet de Portfolio au forum Musiques&#8230; 'fin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien, j'suis que modérateur hein&#8230;  
_


----------



## gratiano (29 Janvier 2008)

Douhhhhhhh !


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _non mais tu n'as pas l'il avisé puisque j'ai déplacé ton sujet de Portfolio au forum Musiques 'fin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien, j'suis que modérateur hein
> _


_"*Portfolio* Exposez vos photos, illustrations, musiques, sites ou toute autre création issue de votre Mac."_


=[] :casse:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> _"*Portfolio* Exposez vos photos, illustrations, musiques, sites ou toute autre création issue de votre Mac."_
> 
> 
> =[] :casse:



ouais mais le forum musiques a presque une vocation similaire mais dans la musique


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais mais le forum musiques a presque une vocation similaire mais dans la musique



certes mais c'est un forum technique ici, on y pose ses problemes  c'est comme pour la photo, non ?


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> certes mais c'est un forum technique ici, on y pose ses problemes  c'est comme pour la photo, non ?



ouais bon ok vous avez raison, je n'avais pas vu que l'appel lancé par le gognol était transféré dans Portfolio ! 

mais les deux rigolos, vous êtes bannis de Portfolio désormais ! ça vous apprendra à vous moquer !


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2008)

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

ouais bon ça va, c'est sur la foi du sujet du 'Gnol que j'avais transféré ce sujet ici&#8230; rhaaaaaa&#8230; benjamin il range n'importe comment ! 

bon j'y retourne, faut que je range un peu après avoir fait le ménage, je ferais pareil dans Portfolio plus tard !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Janvier 2008)

Heuu... bonsoir... vous avez besoin de moi ?


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Heuu... bonsoir... vous avez besoin de moi ?


c'est gentil d'être passé je passe te voir dès que je rentre de vacances d'ailleurs, juste pour trinquer avec toi


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais bon ok vous avez raison, je n'avais pas vu que l'appel lancé par le gognol était transféré dans Portfolio !
> 
> mais les deux rigolos, vous êtes bannis de Portfolio désormais ! ça vous apprendra à vous moquer !



qui qu'est bani ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> qui qu'est bani ? :rose:



me cherche pas !


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> me cherche pas !



pas la peine, je m'otobani  et ........ hop :sleep:


----------



## gratiano (31 Janvier 2008)

Par contre c'est une post super actif ici..
Difficile de ne pas passer inaperçu !!
Le but de mon post était de faire parler de mes créations et la je vois qu'il est 4 pages avant..
Dur!

Je remet donc mon lien :
www.myspace.com/peacynoiseindustry


----------



## meskh (31 Janvier 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Bon. Pour renouer avec l'origine de ce sujet lancé par *Le Gognol,* je poste un lien vers une de mes compos.
> 
> Le but du sujet à l'époque était d'expliquer la façon et la manière dont on avait fait notre création : sur Mac cela va sans dire.





gratiano a dit:


> Par contre c'est une post super actif ici..
> Difficile de ne pas passer inaperçu !!
> Le but de mon post était de faire parler de mes créations et la je vois qu'il est 4 pages avant..
> Dur!
> ...




Alors .... c'est a toi ....


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Février 2008)

Ca y est ! Votre modérateur adoré (si si ) est dispo sur l'iTunes Store (France, Belgique, Suisse, Canada, US, UK, Japon...) mais sous mon vrai nom 

Egalement présent sur MySpace...


----------



## h_p-gmc (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.​ 
Je m&#8217;appelle Alexandre et je suis passionné par la musique, surtout celle que je crée moi-même.​ 
J&#8217;ouvre donc ce sujet afin que les inconditionnels de la création musicale assistée par ordinateur puissent montrer à tous ces gens de quoi ils sont capables&#8230;​ 
Que vous utilisiez un Mac ou un PC, que vous utilisiez tel ou tel logiciel, n&#8217;hésitez pas à poster vos créations ainsi que les quelques informations les concernant :​ 
*Auteur :*
*Titre :*
*Style :*​ 
*Durée :*
*Taille :*
*Format :*​ 
*Écouter la musique :*
*Lien de téléchargement :*​ 
*Logiciel utilisé :*
*Pour améliorer votre compo, vous recherchez :*​ 
J&#8217;espère vous voir nombreux dans cette rubrique car je ne sais jamais comparer mes compositions à celles d&#8217;un autre&#8230; ​

N&#8217;oubliez pas que vous devez poster des musiques dont vous êtes le seul propriétaire respectif en terme de droits d&#8217;auteur. N&#8217;utilisez pour ça que des samples libres de droit (Les samples fournis avec les logiciels musicaux sont libres de droit).​ 
N&#8217;hésitez pas à poser vos questions et à rendre ce sujet riche en création&#8230;​ 
Cordialement,​Alexandre​


----------



## h_p-gmc (16 Mars 2008)

Voici la première compo 100% perso que je vous propose aujourd&#8217;hui :​ 
J&#8217;espère en écouter de nombreuses autres&#8230;​ 

Auteur : Moi (hihi), c'est-à-dire Alexandre B.
Titre : ElectroDanceFloor (je suis pas très fort pour trouver des titres de musique)
Style : Electro, Dance​ 
Durée : 04&#8217;21&#8217;&#8217;
Taille : 9,94 Mo
Format : MP3 (320Kbits/s)​ 
Lien de téléchargement : http://www.info-astuce.com/h_p-gmc_(Alexandre B.)_-_15-03-2008_-_ElectroDanceFloor.mp3 (clic droit "enregistrer la cible sous")​ 

Logiciel utilisé : Magix Music Maker 2006
Pour améliorer ma compo, je recherche : Des samples FX​ 
Voilà, à vous maintenant...​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Mars 2008)

*Not Found*

 The requested URL /h_p-gmc_(Alexandre B.)_-_15-03-2008_-_ElectroDanceFloor.mp3 was not found on this server.


----------



## .Steff (17 Mars 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /h_p-gmc_(Alexandre B.)_-_15-03-2008_-_ElectroDanceFloor.mp3 was not found on this server.


On a dit clic droit enregistrer la cible sous !!!!
Ca a marché moi !


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2008)

.Steff a dit:


> On a dit clic droit enregistrer la cible sous !!!!
> Ca a marché moi !



euh ouai nan pas vraiment...


----------



## .Steff (17 Mars 2008)

lol ! Moi ça marche niquel. Et ça continue à marcher


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2008)

.Steff a dit:


> lol ! Moi ça marche niquel. Et ça continue à marcher


Ben...
Va falloir que tu change ton fusil d'épaule...
Passque ça marche pas pour moi non plus...


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> Va falloir que tu change ton fusil d'épaule...
> Passque ça marche pas pour moi non plus...



c'est moi ca marche
ah non, ca fonctionne pas :rateau:

sinon, j'aime beaucoup le titre


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Mars 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /h_p-gmc_(Alexandre B.)_-_15-03-2008_-_ElectroDanceFloor.mp3 was not found on this server.



Et si tu enlevais l'espace en trop après Alexandre ? :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (18 Mars 2008)

Je veux bien changer mon fusil d'épaule mais malheureusement, je n'y peux rien  
Etant donné que je ne suis pas le propriétaire...


----------



## warmoth (16 Avril 2008)

Bon et bien j'en profites pour me faire une p'tite pub pour mon groupe  

Style rock (plus ou moins electro suivant mon humeur).
Le tout mixé sur un... Je n'ose le dire... Un PC P4 3ghz (en attendant mon Imac) avec Nuendo.

Trois morceaux en écoute sur www.myspace.com/edenvice , plus qu'elle photos de notre premier concert.

Bon vivement l'Imac que je mixe sur Logic


----------



## ulyssd (5 Juin 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/ulyssedupac


Bonjour,

Alors voilà, mon 1er morceau est en ligne, et j'aimerais bien avoir quelques réactions et critiques.

Précisions: j'ai 18 ans, et j'ai tout fait moi même. J'ai enregistré les guitares et la voix, et j'ai fait mes pistes basses, batteries, ou piano à l'aide d'un clavier midi.
J'utilise Logic Pro que je fais tourner sur mon macbook.

Je vous laisse jeter un coup d'oeil, ou plutot un coup d'oreille 

Merci d'avance!


http://www.myspace.com/ulyssedupac


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2008)

je fusionne avec le sujet musical. merci de faire une courte recherche la prochaine fois !


----------



## ulyssd (7 Juin 2008)

Merci d'avoir déplacé, mais ce topic semble un peu mort non...


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Merci d'avoir déplacé, mais ce topic semble un peu mort non...



parce que tu crois que ton sujet aurait fait 15 000 vues en une semaine surtout que tu invites plutôt à aller en discuter sur myspace

un "sujet" vit parce qu'on le fait vivre c'est vrai qu'à faire des trucs solos, on fait vivre le groupe.


----------



## ulyssd (7 Juin 2008)

Salut,

je comprends pas pourquoi tu t'énerves comme ça... Je demandais des avis, et d'accord je me suis trompé dans l'endroit ou poster... Je te remerciais de l'avoir déplacé, mais faisait remarquer que ce topic était un peu mort... Et toi tu me sautes dessus à propos de groupe et autres??

Désolé si je t'ai énervé en tout cas ce n'était pas mon intention.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2008)

Un peu de patience....
Au vu du nombre de fils dans le forum (dans son ensemble)...


----------



## ulyssd (7 Juin 2008)

Ah d'accord excusez-moi vous avez cru que ca m'énervait de ne pas avoir de réponses tout de suite... Non désolé si je me suis mal exprimé, car j'ai regardé ce topic, et j'ai vu que la dernière réponse avant mon sujet datait d'avril, je me suis di le topic est un peu mort, mais pas parce que personne ne répondait!


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2008)

et puis, moi je suis calme. 















_et puis je suis le modérateur.  _


----------



## ulyssd (11 Juin 2008)

Nouveau morceau en ligne!

http://www.myspace.com/ulyssedupac


----------



## ulyssd (11 Septembre 2008)

3ème morceau en ligne!

http://www.myspace.com/ulyssedupac


----------



## Delgesu (24 Janvier 2009)

Ce fil n 'a pas trop de succès , c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire . bizarre .


----------



## Delgesu (24 Janvier 2009)

Il y a longtemps, j'avais posté des musiques réalisées avec Reason 2.5  
Je découvre GarageBand    et je fais un premier petit morceau . Il n'est pas trop long, mais au bout d'un moment j'en avais marre , alors flûte !

Voici le lien pour un morceau que j'ai appelé Shoffar

Tout réalisé avec mon violoncelle , le micro enregistreur Zoom H2 , Audacity , GarageBand et son nombreux instruments logiciels .


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Janvier 2009)

Shoffar away from L.A. 

Allez on relance ce sujet !


----------



## Delgesu (24 Janvier 2009)

Mon cher , une petite recherche sur Wiki est ton  ami t'aurait empêcher de faire une vanne foireuse dont moi seul habituellement ai le secret.


----------



## fif (20 Mars 2009)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Shoffar away from L.A.
> 
> Allez on relance ce sujet !



allez j'en remets une petite dose :
http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=109196


@+


----------



## kertruc (20 Mars 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Il y a longtemps, j'avais posté des musiques réalisées avec Reason 2.5
> Je découvre GarageBand    et je fais un premier petit morceau . Il n'est pas trop long, mais au bout d'un moment j'en avais marre , alors flûte !
> 
> Voici le lien pour un morceau que j'ai appelé Shoffar
> ...



J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## 2manynotes (28 Juillet 2009)

Voilà une petite maquette que j'ai réalisée avec Garageband. Je n'ai pas utilisé de loops de GB, tout a été programmé dans Guitar Pro, importé dans GB. J'ai humanisé un tantinet la batterie. Les grattes sont jouées a travers Podfarm. 
J'ai mis de la compression sur la batterie et la basse en utilisant les presets de GB. Je viens de découvrir qu'il était possible d'appliquer un finalizer sur la piste principale, ce que j'ai fais (toujours en preset GB).

Voilà, j'attends vos avis sur ce mix. Et vos conseils pour le faire sonner le mieux possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





merci.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=600O9I89


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Juillet 2009)

Beau travail 

A mon avis, la structure serait à revoir : pas d'intro et morceau trop court du coup. La transposition de la guitare au refrain, n'est pas des plus harmonieuse, même si elle n'est pas fausse.

J'aime beaucoup la guitare...

Ton projet est-il lourd à uploader sur un ftp ?


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2009)

Dernière création des Children Of Babylon.
Mon frère joue l'ensemble du morceau seul piste par piste et à remixé chaque instru ensemble.
J'ai ajouté les paroles. enjoy !


http://jahrom.free.fr/vivrelabas.mp3


----------



## fif (4 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Dernière création des Children Of Babylon.
> Mon frère joue l'ensemble du morceau seul piste par piste et à remixé chaque instru ensemble.
> J'ai ajouté les paroles. enjoy !


Très bon, voix très sympa en plus !


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2009)

Même condition d'enregistrement pour celle ci.
Mais c'est une compo d'il y a 10 ans ré-enregistrée aujourd'hui.

http://jahrom.free.fr/marchertranquille2009.mp3


----------



## Average Joe (13 Juin 2010)

J'ai des fichiers transférés sur Garageband ou créés directement dessus mais qu'utilisez-vous, à part MySpace, pour y stocker vos compos ?


----------



## vogue55 (2 Septembre 2010)

merci pour les infos.

Au fait le kaoss pad (1 ou 2 ?) ne sonne pas trop cheap ?


----------



## pr0de (13 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous, je viens de découvrir ce post et je tiens à tous vous féliciter pour ce que vous faites, c'est vraiment bon 

J'en profite pour vous faire découvrir les miennes 

http://fr.myspace.com/557201526

J'attends vos retours ici et pour info j'utilise LogicPro 9 avec un clavier M-audio "keyrig 49"


----------



## shub2 (30 Octobre 2011)

C'est un instrument rare et difficile à trouver, nous sommes environ 70 ou 80 à en jouer en France.
Vous pouvez le visualiser et vous renseigner en allant sur ce lien ==>
*Stick Chapman*








J'ai une page sur Myspace avec quelques enregistrements et je vous donne le lien:

*Ma page de myspace avec des enregistrements*


----------



## Average Joe (31 Octobre 2011)

Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai un DVD de Midnight Oil où Peter Gifford, le bassiste, se servait du Stick Chapman : "Oils On The Water".
[YOUTUBE]3xAm7wqm18s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kZu (15 Novembre 2012)

Salutations !

Je ressors ce sujet malheureusement quelque peu oublié pour vous présenter une de mes productions sur Mac (la seule pour le moment en fait :rateau.

Mon objectif était tout d'abord de me faire plaisir évidemment, de relever le défi de jouer une chanson entière seul, mais aussi de tester les capacités de production musicale d'un Mac, et je peux dire que je n'ai pas été déçu !

Au niveau du matériel, j'ai utilisé une M-Audio Fast Track Pro pour l'entrée, et le mixage dans un Sennheiser HD25

Pour ce qui est du soft, j'ai utilisé presque exclusivement GarageBand pour le son et iMovie pour la vidéo ! À l'exception de Toontrack Superior Drummer 2 pour la batterie et Celemony Melodyne pour quelques corrections de la voix, la totalité des effets et modélisations d'amplis sont réalisés dans GarageBand.

Mais trêve de blabla, voici donc la vidéo 

[YOUTUBE]HV5MNi8abvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2012)

Un seul mot : *SUPERBE !!!!! *
J'adore !


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2012)

Putain tu t'es cassé le cul !! 
J'ai même pas envie de relever les défauts tellement t'as fait du beau boulot, avec la vidéo en prime !

Combien de jours t'as passé pour faire ça ?? :hein:

Allez maintenant, Master of puppets !! :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2012)

Chuis pas fan de Metallica mais faut reconnaître qu'il y a du boulot  

Un détail cependant, il y a parfois un léger décalage entre le son et la vidéo, si c'est volontaire je pense que c'est mal venu. :rateau:

Et vu comment tu joues à 4 à toi tout seul, j'aimerais bien entendre un truc à toi


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2012)

Tu voulais me flinguer l'moral ?! Hein !? Bah t'as réussi ! 





Et en beauté !! :love: :style:

Bravo


----------



## kZu (18 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup à tous ! 



			
				JPTK a dit:
			
		

> Combien de jours t'as passé pour faire ça ??



En bossant 2 ou 3 heures par jour ça a dû me prendre environ deux semaines, c'est du boulot mais je suis plutôt fier du résultat 
Cela dit pour Master of Puppets je vais encore avoir besoin d'un peu d'entraînement :rateau:



			
				 Toum'aï a dit:
			
		

> Un détail cependant, il y a parfois un léger décalage entre le son et la vidéo, si c'est volontaire je pense que c'est mal venu.



La vidéo a été calée à la main sur la bande son, et un projet de 6:30 en Full HD a tendance à faire quelque peu ramer iMovie, du coup je n'ai pas pu avoir une précision parfaite mais j'ai fait au mieux.
Pour ce qui est d'un morceau à moi j'y songe assez sérieusement mais malheureusement pour le moment je manque de temps, donc on verra ça plus tard ! 



			
				aCLR a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais me flinguer l'moral ?! Hein !? Bah t'as réussi !



Pourquoi diable t'aurais-je flingué le moral ?


----------



## s00shi (26 Décembre 2012)

bon...ça c'est fait. Moi qui pensait être arrivé au bout des possibilités de garageband et devoir passer sous logic pour évoluer, je pense que je vais revoir ma copie 

merci pour cette démo, tu roxx grave


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Décembre 2012)

Bravo ! l'ensemble aurait gagné a être un peu plus "dry" mais franchement la maîtrise est là...


----------



## Average Joe (27 Décembre 2012)

Je dirais que la limite de Garageband est qu'on ne peut pas enregistrer plusieurs pistes en même temps. C'est son principal défaut à mon avis. Par exemple, j'ai un vieux 4 pistes à cassette, on PEUT enregistrer plusieurs pistes à la fois, et il a de surcroît un pitch et un jack pour des punch-in-punch out ainsi que des départs/retours auxiliaires. Je rêve d'un Garageband amélioré avec ces caractéristiques tout en étant moins zork que Logic. Logic Studio ou Pro dans les deux cas il faut une véritable formation pour s'en servir. C'est un investissement qui doit s'amortir, d'autant plus qu'on a un groupe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Par exemple, j'ai un vieux 4 pistes à cassette.



Tascam ?


----------



## Average Joe (29 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tascam ?


Non, un Yamaha MT100 de 1988. Avec un dbx


----------



## debione (11 Janvier 2016)

Yop, bon allez un petit lien sur mon soudcloud... Il y a des trucs qui remontent de loin (fait en 1999 avec uniquement une 303 et un micro), et des trucs beaucoup plus récent. Les deux derniers "albums" ont eux été fait entièrement sous Logic/main stage, avec comme élément externe un clavier midi et un SparkLe d'Arturia...
Je fais extrêmement peu de live (seulement sur demande et si on insiste;, la création musical est plus une sorte de catharsis personnelle que l'envie de partager quoique ce soit... Donc à la base, c'est pas fait pour être écouté par d'autres... 


https://soundcloud.com/lase-tupe


----------



## drs (17 Avril 2016)

Salut à tous
Un lien vers 2 titres faits avec GarageBand:
http://freeline.free.fr/Media/mrs/


----------



## debione (22 Octobre 2016)

vogue55 a dit:


> merci pour les infos.
> 
> Au fait le kaoss pad (1 ou 2 ?) ne sonne pas trop cheap ?


Ça dépend, si tu prends les sons intégrés ben c'est du son très très utilisé donc pas franchement intéressant, par contre en utilisant l'entrée ligne tu arrives à des trucs vraiment géniaux, dans le sens où c'est ultra facile d'utilisation, avec de bons effets qui ne sonnent absolument pas cheap ( enfin évidement que cela dépend énormément de la qualité du son d'entrée).

Sinon, un petit tour sur mon soundcloud pour voir les production de l'année ( fait avec Logic/main stage/Sparks LE)
Attention aux oreilles, c'est des catharsis, pas de la musique.... https://soundcloud.com/lase-tupe


----------



## davdav06 (15 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau possesseur d'un Imac 27. Etant musicien, mon envie de composer en mao devenait pressente.Je décide donc d'investir dans celui-ci.
Config :  I7_SSD- 500go. 32 giga ram (grosse configuration car musique orchestral,vst lourd... oblige)Je me fais donc la main avec garageband. Je commence a peine a comprendre les différents paramètres  . A terme, j'aimerai ensuite évolué vers logic pro x. Je vous laisse un lien pour découvrir mes premiers pas . N'hesitez pas à laisser vos impressions. Vous abonnez à ma chaine serait juste magique .Merci pour ce forum super instructif pour un débutant comme moi 

Musicalement,

Dav









						David Ark music
					

Cette chaine est principalement destinée au partage de mes créations musicales. Des musiques variées selon l'inspiration du moment. Je suis ouvert à toute pr...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## davdav06 (28 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous partage ma dernière composition. Celle-ci en l’honneur de la fabuleuse violoncelliste Tina Guo.
N’hésitez à laisser vos impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Pour l'instantsur garageband mais je compte bien évoluer vers logic pro x .

Musicalement,

David 








						Letter for Tina Guo
					

David Ark - letter for Tina GuoMélodie composée en l'honneur de la fantastique musicienne Tina Guo.N'oubliez pas de vous abonner à la chaine pour plus de mél...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## drs (1 Mars 2020)

Bonjour et bon dimanche 

Alors je partage deux compos: la première, un gros délire avec mes enfants: https://soundcloud.com/drs-4/tous-pareils
(soyez indulgents, ils ont fait les textes eux mêmes et c'est leur premiere expérience)

Et la deuxième, en cours, pour l'instant juste l'instru, la version finale devrait être dispo en juin: https://soundcloud.com/drs-4/baila-conmigo-v5-2

Et sinon, le lien vers mon soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/drs-4

Bonne écoute 

PS: à part un ou deux titres, ce ne sont que des instrus. J'aimerais en faire des chansons pour certains, mais je ne sais ni faire de textes, ni faire de mélodie...donc, ils restent en instru.


----------



## PJG (5 Avril 2020)

Voici ma petite contribution des années 2000 / 2002.
Créé sur Harmony Assistant (éditeur de partition) pour les démos de cette application.
3 de mes morceaux étaient dans le dossier des démos sur le CD d'installation.  
Il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire, il fallait juste proposer une démo.
*Il y a ?? ans déjà.* 
Chant
Guitare
Trompette


----------



## drs (30 Mai 2020)

Bonjour

Le tube de l’été est là! [emoji3]

Pour la technique
Garageband uniquement avec quelques plugins (tracks optocomp, reverb eventide, uvi et vg-sparkle pour la guitare)










						A l'apéro
					

Musique: Alex REINER  https://soundcloud.com/drs-4Paroles et chant: Stephen ETIENNE




					youtu.be
				













						A l'apéro
					

Voix: Stephen ETIENNE Texte: Stephen ETIENNE Musique: Alex REINER




					soundcloud.com
				




Bon week end et bon apéro [emoji482]


----------



## RomanAkaDrej (25 Octobre 2020)

Une composition de moi


__
		https://soundcloud.com/romanakadrej%2Fremo-life-origin


----------



## sifoto (11 Juillet 2022)

Sympa ce topic, de belles choses ici !
J'ai repris la gratte il y a quelques mois après de longues années sans jouer.
Voici quelques petits morceaux avec avec guitare branchée sur un Line6 UX1 en USB sur MacBook Pro et logiciel Pod 2, Mix sur Reaper.

Guitare Dean DS-91





Guitare Melody M-5100 (vieille pelle des années 70)





Guitare Dean DS-91


----------



## sifoto (15 Juillet 2022)

La batterie de GarageBand est vraiment excellente !!! 

Guitare Dean DS-91


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les musiciens,

J'ai trouvé en faisant du rangement dans ma maison cet instrument. Saurez vous me dire de quoi il s'agit ? En cherchant sur Google j'en trouve qui ressemblent mais en flute à bec. Ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.
merci


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2022)

Ca pourrait être un csakan, mais l'embouchure me semble différente. Tu as des ancêtres autrichiens ?
Ou alors une flute à bec ténor.


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ou alors une flute à bec ténor.


C’est ça que j’aurais dit – même si je n’y connais pas grand chose en instruments…


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2022)

Pas d’ancêtres Autrichiens. Enfin pas que je sache ! Merci pour la piste Autrichienne mais sur le petit logo, les lettres sont effacées, mais je peux deviner PARIS.


----------

